# Big Reaper 2017: Likes & Dislikes List!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dust off your lists every one, make your updates, cuz here it is, time to post your lists for the big reaper!!! YAY!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Doing pumpkins this year. Will be a combination of paper mache and blow molds with a few real ones too. We go to a community party that is mainly for the kids. Hubby and I are planning to go as Frankenstein's monster and his bride, though I don't know if I can get my hair to stand up.  Undecided on the little one's costume, but thinking about a little bride of Frankenstein costume for her as well. This will be my daughter's third Halloween and she would be tickled if there was a treat or two for her. 

Outside I'm plannning to have pumpkins all over the back deck and where my daughter can see them from her bedroom. May set up a cemetery as well if I get some kind of fence constructed (cat claws and styrofoam don't mix).

Inside I decorate all year long. Things like mini tombstones, busts, pumpkins, odd objects are scattered about. If it's weird, I'll probably like it. . While I tend to like things that are realistic and creepy, I do some cute stuff for my little girl.

Likes

Pumpkins - small or large, lighted or not, just no excessive glitter please!
Mini Tombstones or busts
gargoyles big or small
Paint - always running out of black and orange
classic vampires (Nosferatu, Lugosi, Christopher Lee) also love Barlow from the original 'Salems Lot
LED lights in just about any color (OK with battery operated sets) 
LED tea lights in any color are always welcome.
I don't do real candles much anymore but love wax melts. Vanilla and pumpkin are my favorite scents
Skulls - big or small, short or tall, I love them all! Also love skull shaped bottles! I don't really care for Sugar Skulls though
Fake animal skeletons - any kind, would love a vulture  
Minions (my daughter loves them and would be happy with anything with a minion on it)
Love Scooby Doo!
Candles - real or fake, I really love the wax LED ones
Any kids Halloween clothing 3T and up (I start dressing her in Halloween attire from September on - thrifted is OK)
Halloween Tees for me are awesome. I like them very roomy and generally buy men's 2X
I love homemade, thrifted and re-purposed! 
Halloween themed flower pots
Halloween books or coloring books for toddlers
Halloween picture frames or any creepy looking frames
Anything Halloween themed for the kitchen
Red, black or glow-in-the-dark hot glue sticks - I have both the standard and mini guns
Black spider webs
Creepy cloth is always welcome - thinking of making curtains out of it for my studio/utility room 
Ornaments for the Halloween tree
If you have access to a .25 toy bin, my daughter loves Little People and the large Mega Bloks characters as well as minions
Halloween socks (she's in size 7/8 kids shoes now) or hair bows for kids 
Small shelves for displaying figurines
I managed to pick up the Tombstone corners sets the last two years but would love more of the accessory pieces
Old dentures or partials for use in props and a glass eye would be awesome!
Halloween or creepy artwork, I love old cemeteries too
Potion bottles - I'm constantly collecting bottles to turn into potion bottles for victims but have very few of my own
If you do paper mache, I'd love to add a piece of your work to my collection. 
I'll be starting on a bedroom remodel in November and could use a haunted mansion-style wallpaper stencil
We don't eat much candy, but little one is a fiend for Hershey's Kisses and gummy fruit snacks
I could use an old fence finial or even a mold of one for a future cemetery fence 
Dark purple or black sheets or material, also need red or burgundy satin to use for coffin lining.
Styrofoam wig heads or busts
Crayons, finger paint, stickers, etc...
If you have any old SD cards or micro SD cards laying around I could put them to good use - any storage capacity is fine
I'm turning a part of my utility room into a workshop, so any small storage organizers or containers would be appreciated, especially something customized by my reaper

Future plans for 2018 and beyond include a funeral parlor, realistic cemetery, fence, and mausoleum, so any realistic vases, statues or adornments will be appreciated. I also love gardening and we have a new deck, so would love any Halloween themed adornments that can stay outside. I have a strange sense of humor (that's what I've been told anyway... seems normal to me), so if it looks like something you would see on the old Addams Family TV show, it will be at home here. 

Dislikes or don't need


Dead babies 
While I like Sugar Skulls/DOTD, I really don't decorate with them
We really don't care for candy corn
I'm not much into cutesy unless it's for the little one
No excessive gore - a little blood is OK but no piles of intestines
White spider webs - have too many now
Music - have lots of Halloween Music but if you have a mixtape or something interesting to share, I wouldn't turn it down
Movies - have lots of them too, but open to stuff such as X-Files, The Twilight Zone, Night Gallery, or something on home haunts - VHS or DVD
No sparkly romantic vampires 
Nothing with a real strong cinnamon scent (allergies) 
No hats or headbands for the little one - she won't wear them
Please, no excessive glitter! I have a two-year-old glitter magnet 

I'm in a rural area and have access to the following stores: Walmart (ours never gets much more than costumes), Dollar Tree, Family Dollar, Dollar General, CVS and Rite-Aid. I'm a thrift store, yard sale and flea market junkie, so please don't feel you have to go to any great expense. Relax and have fun! 

Here's a link to a pinterest board I created to give you some ideas. https://www.pinterest.com/cowrun2/secret-reaper-2017/ You're also welcome to peruse my main board too, but be forewarned, it is an unorganized mess!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I do a fairly typical (with humorous bits) cemetery. This year I also have a HD skeleton horse, so there will be a fox hunt scene (imagine the guy in the red jacket with his horn & his pack of hounds, etc) thru the middle of it. I also have a "mosh pit" of blowmolds on one side of the driveway.
Inside I have a haunted village in the living room, a witches kitchen with all sorts of interesting / weird things, rats in the bathroom, and a smattering of skeletons & skulls everywhere.

I'm sure I will pretty much love anything you send! Hand-me-downs, new, used, whatever is great! 
Glitter is perfectly OK in any amount. My daughter is a dancer so it's a fact of life in my house. 

So....
Likes
bats / cats / dogs
ceramic village pieces
human or animal skulls (just not the cheesy blucky ones, thanks!) 
apothecary stuff / oddities (for example, I have a jar of porcupine quills, weird dried flowers, real vertebrae, real horsehair) 
a potion or spell book, aka "recipes"
nutcrackers!
blowmolds
colored spotlights (LED) I use a general blue wash over the whole cemetery, so something that would show up against that....
Halloween socks / t-shirts! (XL/2X)

I have 3 (non-skeleton) cats and a Beagle so if you want to toss in a catnip toy or some treats, they'd be thrilled!

Dislikes / Dis-needs 
Movie guys (Freddy / Jason / etc)
Disney / NBC / Peanuts
Clowns / Aliens
Blood & Gore & Corpsed stuff
Zombies (but on the nutcrackers, it's ok!)
Babies
Inflatables

Too early to stalk bethene??


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I am doing a movie monster theme this year so my likes are anything related to:

Frankenstein
Wolfman
Mummy
Vampire

Also:

gauze (to mummify things I already have)
bats
skulls
creepy cloth
skeltonized animals
pumpkin carving patterns
pumpkin lights
fall leaves
fall leaf or black leaf garland
Halloween cookie cutters
Anything pumpkin scented
Anything related to Hocus Pocus/witches
spiders

Dislikes:

Clowns or anything clown related


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! Man it's been awhile! It's great to be back!!

Well some tings happened recently. Had to sell my house due to my husband leaving me. I also sold off my entire yard haunt.  

That's ok though! I am moving to an awesome condo I will be renting!! So, with that being said...

I'd love anything to help decorate my humble little abode (basement condo). Maybe some creepy lighting would rock! I decorate with a black Halloween tree so any sparkly orange, purple or green ornaments would be epic! Any books from Stephen King (Dark Tower series, newer works) would be great as well! Oh! Blu-rays of Nightmare on Elm Street (older version) would rock too!

I dislike anything large (unfortunately), gore, clowns or anything cutsey.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lisa48317 said:


> Too early to stalk bethene??



Never.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My first love is anything vintage/vintage repro. From paper ephemera on up.

I love JOLs & pumpkins of any kind, Frankenstein & mummies. 

I'm a sucker for Hammer Horror, Christopher Lee especially, but I love all the old horror stars & their movies, Price, Cushing, Carradine, Karloff, etc.

I don't care if you make something or buy something, for me the fun is in getting the box. So if you're not crafty it's OK by me.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

This is by far my favorite time of year and I just want to thank Bethene for hosting this every year. So now onto what we're all here for:

My yard haunt consists of a creepy graveyard built in a derelict pumpkin patch haunted by a few demons, witches, skeletons, and spiders.

Inside we are working on building up our witches den/apothecary and various party events.

Creepy and scary are what I try to stick with and can always use more amazing items.

I’m always looking for:
Items to add to my main Demon I’m building this year who will be holding a scythe and chain for 3 Hell hounds - Primarily 2 proportional for a 9’ Demon, and Wings

Anything from the original Evil dead/Army of darkness series 
Good grave stones
Coffins
witch props
lights to illuminate the outside haunt
Spiders (of all sizes minus the small ring sized ones)
Cob Webs
Skeletons
Skulls
Corpsed Items
Creepy Witch broom 
Large Creepy Witch Cauldron stir stick
Spell books
Witches spell items (potions, ingredients, wands, etc)
13 hour clock
Decomposing pumpkins/jack o lanterns
Creepy spider cage
Clear plastic drop cloths for corpsing
Expanding foam (can’t ever have enough
Solar powered lights
Electric tea lights
Pumpkins
DIY Items for above said Items

And definitely ANYTHING I can put in or around my house to scare people. For example I’ve been trying to build a guy that shows up behind the shower when guests us the restroom. And I love catching people off guard with my screaming heads and jumping spider.

Dislikes:

Babies
Cute
Extremely gory items


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Let the reaping begin

Likes,Vincent price,munsters,Elvira, black cats,crank ghost anything for yard haunt,lifesize props,Disney trick or treat Disney haunted mansion,Disney sleepy hollow,clowns,vintage Halloween,cut outs,pumpkins blow molds,universal monsters,love homemade stuff.lily Munster cape,projector stuff,music,love candles,

Dislike none love everything


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much Dearest Reaper. I appreciate your hard work and kindness. I welcome Hand Made, Thrifted, Repurposed, New or Used. 

Likes:
Sleepy Hollow things and Witches are my main two collections so I can always find room for anything within those themes. I decorate indoors and outdoors with both of these themes. I have tons of stuff for both but certainly don't mind adding to my collection. 

I would love anything quilted, sewn, cross stitched or crotcheted since I can't do any of those things myself. 

Something personalized would be great. A Jack O Lantern with our family name, Tombstones, Maybe a sign for my potion cabinet with my name? A front door wreath with our family name? Whatever you can think up to personalize. 

This year I'm planning a campfire tales theme in the backyard so I'll need anything that would fit with that. Any type of games or stories that would be fun around a campfire would be appreciated. Anything for this area can be full on scary because the regular public can't see back there. A campfire tales sign? Ghost stories told here sign? One of those inflatable coffin coolers? Any type of scarecrows, Jack O Lanterns, creepy ghosts, hay, corn stalks decor would be very appreciated 
I'd love to do scary stories on paper and roll them like parchment so the kids could just grab one and read it. 

I'm having two Campfire Stories parties the first one is for about 20 Jr High School kids ages 13-14. I'd love to scare the crap out of them honestly  At this age they think they're grown ups and are offended when I treat them like kids. 
Then the next weekend an adult only party with tents and alcohol.



I'd love a scarecrow, creepy, old, vintage, regular scarecrow head or Jack O Lantern head. 

My witches need a vulture 

A 13 hour clock would be cool in any of my themes 

Anything for my graveyard would be great, groundbreakers, zombies, peepers and of course tombstones, I'm always looking for additions to my little graveyard family. I don't do any blood in the graveyard as I have mostly young tots in my subdivision. I like creepy not gory. I have albums of my graveyard 

I love Halloween Mugs, Tea, Coffee and Dishes. I have a round dining room table if you find a table cloth

Any type of terrarium is cool, air plants, crystals etc.... 

I love ornaments for my Halloween trees, I have a black and orange 4ft tree more vintage classic Halloween and a 6 foot black /white/Silver more gothic elegant one. I love all ornaments and would love to start a small black/purple table top tree. 

I will always use Candles of any kind, Jack O Lanterns or Tombstones. Can't go wrong with any of these if you're stuck. 

Dislikes: I wouldn't have a use for chop shop, butcher shop, clown or carnevil items, I live in a modern family subdivision so unfortunately I'm careful not to offend soccer moms. Although I don't do cute either. 

My Pinterest is linked below if you'd like to see what I'm into, I even have a bit of a wish list if you're interested. Feel free to do anything you'd like that I haven't listed if you see something on my Pinterest or albums that inspires you. Happy Haunting Dear Reaper, Remember to have fun and not stress I will be happy with whatever you choose


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Likes: cats, bats, witches, brooms, pumpkins, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, fortune telling, Edger Allen Poe, castles, swords, gargoyles, purple, orange, blue, green, baking, gardening indoors and outdoors, reading, Disney, Nightmare before Christmas, pumpkin carving, Shakespeare, musicals, pirates, Pirates of the carribian movies, pirate ships, and the theme this year is a Halloween tree (the giant one in the front yard) decorated with lights, witches brooms all around the trunk, hanging witch hat luminaries, and carved pumpkins everywhere. Ceramic, Styrofoam, and the real ones. I can use anything to light up the tree, witches brooms, and more pumpkins of all sizes. I could use new halloween music too. My only dislikes are gore & the color red.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am having a bit of a hard time with my list this year... but here it is, it may change as I see others lists or come up with something I forgot to write down....


I love witches especially the Wicked Witch of the West. I collect witch dolls and figurines. I have some wonderful ones from past reapers, but would adore more,. I also started to collect ghost figurines and black cat figurines. 

Adult (woman or teen, older girl) porcelain dolls to make characters out of. Also could use tiny dolls that could be used to make a pixie doll out of . Fabric to help with the creations of my characters, velvet, velvet panne, satin, glittery, fancy dress, lace, tulle, netting,elegant, brocade, gauzy etc, in any color. Narrow lace in black, white ,cream as well as colors, and other small trims. 
Tiny charms for the dolls as well as other crafts. If anyone can find a small crystal ball, it would be great.. Smaller steampunk items for dolls and crafts. 6-8 inch witches broom (well, any broom could be a witches broom) as well as small cauldrons,books, crystal balls, hour glass, etc that a 18-28 inch doll could hold/use.

Small fairy garden items, fairies, signs, animals, chairs, etc that will fit in a planter inside,ones I already have ,also would like a flat type planter to make a FG in. Maybe a small bowl type thing to make a terrariums out of. I am just starting out so this is wide open.

Halloween dish towels. 

Would like to start a small Halloween tree, so smallish Halloween ornaments would be great. 

For out doors, Ghosts, spiders and webs, a spider victim, any thing creepy for my small cemetery. 
I love to read, sci-fi, fantasy, mystery, etc. 

Thats it for now, might add to it later......



Dislikes list: I don't like zombie babies,dolls made bloody or gory. Basically anything gory or bloody, don't need movies, cd's, big out door supplies,


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Theme: The Sabbat

--We host a themed party every year and this year we're making it all about witches! The idea is that my co-hosts and I are an elite coven that acts as a sort of governing body over all the witches in the world. A basic idea of the party is that we're hosting a Sabbat to bring together all witches so we can select a new witch to join our coven. There are more details in my party thread. 

Listed below are some of the big ideas that we're implementing in various rooms of the house.

Altar Room
--This is the entrance into the home, it's a small space but will be used to showcase a witches' altar with runes, candles, pentagrams, crystals, etc. 

Toxic Conservatory
--This will be the idea in our dining area where guests will gather for food. This is a pretty new theme for us so i'm most excited to decorate this room. We will have a cabinet for potions and ingredients, cloche jars with various plants, and strands of ivy and wisteria which will hang from the ceiling. We're also incorporating snakes, spiders, and the sort in with the decor. 

The Oracle's Corner
--This space is inspired by fortune tellers, tarot cards, and spirit boards! Hanging tapestries and tarot card posters will flank the table which will have the Palm Reader neon sign from Grandin Road in the middle. I'm going to be using wires and tarot cards to create a sculpture similar to Roger's Gardens past Halloween set up. 

The Magical Library
--This is our living room and is the largest space we use for dancing. We have a lot of spell books so we're looking to highlight those in our bookshelves. I'm looking for a lot of animated books to give that haunted/magical effect. Most of my busts will go on top of the bookcases as well and i'm also planning on using the same wire effect from the Tarot cards for book pages as well. I really want it to look like a mess of pages are just shooting up into the air. 

The Occultatory 
--Essentially our bathroom. This is going to be really dark, with a reversed pentagram shower curtain, red lighting with lots of black and gothic decor. 

The Brew Room
--Nothing major here but this is where guests come to get our witches brew. We'll have the majority of our cauldrons represented in this room with misters inside a few. Really looking to give off that potions classroom vibe. 

The Courtyard
--This is the part of our set up that will be outside. We do tend to have outside seating because it gets so hot inside the house. We're setting this up with tiki torches and a burned at the stake moment in the middle of the yard. Think lots of red fire and ice lighting on the house with foggers for smoke and a charred corpse tied to a stake. 

Blacklight Magic
--This is the front porch area where we will also have seating. This will be where we use our black lights with UV reactive products to draw symbols, spells, and incantations on the walls of the porch. 

Below is a list of general things that are likes or needs

Spellbooks, animated or otherwise(I know I said I had a lot but i'm always down for more spell books)
Quills, ink wells or any type of old writing elements. 
Potion bottles
dried herbs
greenery/odd looking plants
cloche/specimen jars
Snakes
Spiders
spooky moss
crystals
athame
primitive witch decorations
UV chalk
tarot card posters
white sheets(to cover up some of our non themed props to help them fit in. 
witch herbs
mortar and pestle
skulls
led candles 
Palmistry items
Fortune teller items. 
witches broom
"blair witch" homemade stick figures. 
bones
witch jars
pentagram decor
Not afraid of gore. 


Items not needed:
Circus/Clown/Carnival
projector lights
spiderwebs
jackolanterns
character decorations(jack and Sally, Frankenstein, etc
zombies


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok so Im not really changing alot of my set ups this year. I decorate both inside and out.

Inside I have 2 main areas. 1 area (very large  ) is my Halloween Village and the other area is just a spooky overall theme but does have a witch area.

Outside I do a graveyard with reapers, skulls and pumpkins. So without further ado here is my likes/dislikes list:

Likes:
Skeletons
Classic monsters like Frankenstein, werewolves and vampires.
Jason Vorhees
Spellbooks and potions
Lemax spookytown village 
Halloween themed Blu ray movies (Already have Hocus Pocas, Trick r Treat and Haunted Mansion)
Sam for Trick r Treat
Backdrop for my village
Tombstones
Animated props
Halloween Tree ornaments
Ground breakers
Black cloth
Nightmare before Christmas
Halloween projection videos on flash drives

Dislikes
Gore
Glitter
dog or cat skeletons
Cutesy items (more of a dont need than a dislike)
clowns

I will adjust as I think of more


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

We are doing a Cemetery/ Werewolf theme this year outside. Inside is themed the same all year long. I have Two boys and a Fur baby. We do Japanese Oni, Skeletons and Skulls, oddities and such. We are also Cosplayers so we go to quite a few conventions through out the year.
https://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/
Home made goodies are always welcome 

Likes:
Skeletons real and fake.
Bats real and fake
Godzilla 
HP Lovecraft
Universal monsters. 
Witchy items
Handmade items/ second hand (don't stress, I'm easy)
Tentacles 
I am going to be a plague doctor 
Oddities. 
Cemetery pictures ( I have these framed down the hall way. Most are black and white)
Steampunk
Cthulhu







I read a lot 

Dislikes 
Cute 
Glitter.
I don't need potion bottles. I have lots.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. in my profile album i have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. love bats, rats, crashed witches, witches, and door knockers i embellish in. i love blow molds. they are an addiction. i have 71 and i don't however like 2 of a kind, so it might be hard to get me one of those without duplicating unless you do some research. you could check with bethene or check out the blow mold thread i have in my profile. i have zombie rats and flamingos. i would like some other zombie animals. i don't however like zombie gnomes. i like skeleton animals. i do have a skeleton spider. something along this line other than what i have would be fine. i,m a big fan of the walking dead. dogtags from the walking dead would be great. would like a midnight syndicate cd...ill have to check which ones i already have and post what i would like.

dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for unless listed above. 
Adding on. Maybe you could make a small door for my tree trunk. Like a leprechaun lives there. About a foot and a half high. And maybe a couple of windows about a foot high. I also have a couple of flamingos. They could use some cute clothes. But not a witch outfit or a santa suit or a turkey outfit or a mans black dress suit. I have those. Or a cute outdoor solor light. Maybe a fairy or leprechaun. I have a few monster high dolls. If youre crafty you could make me some fancy halloweeny clothes. One is painted up as a tigress. Maybe a tiger ball gown. And another idea. One year my reaper made a bowler hat with a nest and a raven. My grandson let me wear it for halloweeen. I went as a raven whisperer. Maybe a hat (no headbands or witches hats) with maybe a spider or a bat. That would be fun.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's my list:
Likes
Bones ( real or fake)
bats
rats
black cats
anything related to classic horror monsters ( Frankenstein's monster, Mummy, Werewolf, Creature from the Black Lagoon)
Werewolves (The Howling style)
Books/stickers or anything Halloween that's appropriate for 5 year old
sideshow themed things
Zombies (Walking Dead or Romero's type)
Ghosts
Witches
Occult things ( spell books, wands, ouija themed things)
Voodoo dolls
vintage Halloween
Nightmare Before Christmas
Blow molds
Poe/Lovecraftian things
teeth(animal or human, real or fake, or dentures)
glass eyes, non-prosthetic, prosthetic, or handmade
toads
spiders
fall/Halloween themed scented candles ( just not Hazelnut please, it plays havoc with my sinuses)
Anything handmade, there are a lot of great craftspeople in this forum!



Dislikes
Bland design decorations ( Martha Stewart, Good Housekeeping's “best decorating ideas for blah blah”)
unnecessarily gory/crude ( The Human Centipede for example)
zombie babies ( after watching Trainspotting, and especially now that I have a daughter dead babies are right out)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my list. Will add to it as needed. 

Likes:

Anything witch related(nothing to cuteys), spell book's, potion jars, anything that can be used in a witch's kitchen/display. Creepy halloween themed pictures, flameless candels (all sizes), spiders, tombstones/anything I could use in my cemetery, bats, pumpkins, skulls, skeletons, gorey is ok (anything that I could use in my chop shop), signs, ghosts, creepy cloth, homemade is ok, halloween themed/styled candle holders, creepy plants/flowers, Jack O'laterens, blow molds, halloween busts/nicknames and figurines, rats, ravens, owls, creepy masks for props.

Dislikes:

No disney, cuteys items, no glitter.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Likes:
Outdoor decorating will be pretty minimal this year since a lot of my family is busy with other things. I figured out a projection effect last year that is a lot of bang for the buck, so I will probably just go with that this year. Other lights would be cool to add to it. Colored lights (purple would be fun), fire effects, candles (fake), etc. 

General Halloween: Can always use creepy cloth, cheesecloth, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. I tend to like darker colors and metallic for decor. 

Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 

Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: I’m an English teacher by day, so I like nerdy things. Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 

Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 

Miniatures:. I like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. Tin boxes, terrariums, etc. 

Halloween Village: Love, love, love anything for my Halloween Village. I’ve been collecting and repainting Dollar Store pieces for a while now, so I’m not looking for anything expensive. Something cheap or second hand that I can repaint is great. Bits and pieces such as trees, shrubs, moss, fences, etc. are greatly needed too since I really want to build up the "grounds" this year. A small train to go with the village would be awesome. I like to repaint things, so it doesn't really matter what it looks like. I got some great stuff from former reapers, but I can always use more. 

Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…also I think spiderwebs are gorgeous.

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween/dark music makes me happy. I dig rock, soundtrack-y stuff, creepy scores, etc. Pretty much anything goes. 

Halloween socks are a lot of fun (and kind of wear them all year). 
Love nail polish and decals.

Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters, especially the Hitchhiking Ghosts and of course, the Hatbox Ghost. Pirates is fun. Love Nightmare Before Christmas and Tim Burton in general. And I love all things Disney Villains! 

I really like the idea of a gypsy box (the take some; leave something idea appeals to me). 

I’m ok with glitter.

Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies, babies, movies

I have a Secret Reaper Pinterest board. It has both things that I like and things that I want to work on for victims on it. Feel free to snoop through the other boards as well. We all do it. Pinterest

NOTE: Reaper, you might want to avoid real candles or items that can melt easily. I live in the desert and sometimes things like that don't survive to the doorstep.

Some random updates: 
I like rocks. Gems, minerals, etc. I polish my own rocks, and lately have been into painting rocks. Pretty stones, crystals, or even hand-collected rocks from your neck-of-the-woods would be appreciated. 

I really enjoy carving pumpkins, so carving paraphernalia is always appreciated since I pretty much break the little carving knives every year. 

I have two nephews, 2 and 4. The 4-year-old is very excited for Halloween this year (he's insisting on being Batman for the second year in a row). If you enjoy sending something for kiddos, that would be cool. If not, that is perfectly fine too. UPDATE: he wants to be a pirate now. 

I recently acquired a projector which turned out to be a lot of fun last year, so any projection videos, clips, or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So, I know that I'm kind of notorious for not having the most detailed L/D lists for this thing. Well...this year, it's going to be even less detailed than usual!

"But why?" you cry! "Why torture us so???"

Because....

I'm evil! Rotten to the core! MUHAHAHAHA!

(and other reasons that aren't very fun, so let's just go with the evil thing)

And so! Ladies and Gentlemen! Children of all ages! And whatever the heck y'all are over there in the corner... I present to you!...drumroll....my list:

Likes

Witches. I have a thing for witches. Always, always witches. Which could mean witch accessories (broom, cauldron, cat, etc.,) witch figures, witch signs, general witchiness

Dia de los Muertos I hope I spelled that right. I'm evil, not insensitive.

Sleepy Hollow. For some reason, the Hessian has always been a sort of hero of mine.

NBC. 

Needs 

Actually, I need some shot glasses.

Dislikes

Gore
Dead children. This includes zombie kids.
If it even hints of suicide, it's right out, right now.
Glitter. That stuff is truly evil. And not in a good way. Save it for the glitter bombs to deploy at Bethene's!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Themes for 2017:

1). Well, I went and ordered the 9ft T-Rex skeleton from Home Depot, so I am going to attempt to have a Jurassic park area in my yard!!! I am thinking of doing it more like the dilapidated Jurassic Park area as seen in the new Jurassic World Movie.
I want to make the Entrance fence/gate & I could use:
~a Banner Sign that says “Jurassic Park: (like in the end of the movie where they are jumping amongst the skeleton dinosaurs to escape the raptors and T-Rex comes in and destroys them, and the banner comes floating down)
~torches for the gate/fence
~any signs inspired by the movie
~Jungle foliage/vines
~Dinosaur Bones/skeletons
~a creative version of the electrified Fence/lights/etc
Basically, Jurassic Park is my favorite movie ever….so anything inspired by the movie that would make for a good Halloween display would be AWESOME!!!

2) My Porch will be a Haunted Hotel scene (Paying Homage to the Tower of Terror ride they just re-did at Disneyland that was inspired by the twilight zone)
I could use:
~Anything that might be seen in a vintage hotel (I have a backwards ticking clock and desk bell already…I also have the elevator moving dial from spirit last year to put above my front door)
~A silver tarp or silver door wrap to make my double front doors appear to be an elevator
~A Hotel Key rack
~A hotel vacancy/no vacancy sign of some sort
~Any creative hotel signs or decor
~Old luggage, etc
(I will have skeleton guests in the lobby dressed in 1920s era clothing & a skeleton bell hop)

I Like/Need:
Things that are more realistic looking (not cutesy or cartoonish)
Old looking items (like they have been around awhile)
I do most displays with skeletons

I do not Like/Need:
Dark Magic or Gore
Potion bottles (I went crazy last year)

I also have a Son Named Bane, who is now 4 and loves Halloween almost as much as me. (His Best friend is OBSESSED with Halloween too, so it makes it really fun! His bestie just had a Halloween Themed Bday party at the beginning of July, HOW COOL IS THAT?!?) If there were a lil note or something fun in the box for Bane, that would be awesome! He loves going through the reaper boxes with me


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

First off Reaper, don’t stress, just have fun with it, I will be grateful for anything that comes my way.
The theme this year is Haunted Sanitarium (instead of Asylum) again, but only because last Halloweens’ party did not happen, so we are shooting to pull it off this year. 
Likes/Needs :
Led Candles any size
Tombstones
Bats
Spooky moss
Specimen Jars
Body Parts
Fake Blood
Surgical tools
Doctors’ bag
Rats
Key Pegboard
If anyone is a wiz at making labels I need some that say Sulfuric Acid, and any others you would find in a haunted hospital i.e.- directional signs- Nursery, Staff Only, Hydrotherapy, Patient Lounge. 
White sheets
White or Green Scrubs
Surgical trays
Anything you think would go with this theme
I also have a pinterest board if you want to get ideas there:
https://www.pinterest.com/halloweengirl7/halloween/


Dislikes
Overly Cutesy
Clowns-the boy does not like


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

list updated on 8/15/17 

Dear Reaper thank you in advance 

I want to give you some ideas
this year my theme is Market of the underworld.
I will be having different shops think of it as a Halloween market  
The shops i will be having are 
1.Cabinet of Curiosities antique shop 
2.Tiki Corner
3.Mystic Realm mask and hat shop 
4.Keepsakes from the Dead (grave Keeper shop ) 
5.Tumstone Stone bar
6.Day of the Dead Salsa Bar. 
7.harveter sampler
8. Lanterns of lost souls
9.Pirate ship is what will be taking the guest to the underworld  

Cabinet of Curiosities antique shop 
This will be all kinds of things for the eyes to see area. I will have a hutch full off goodies and much more 

ideas are big foots hair as in the yeti or Sasquatch , 
, Leprechaun , troll, skull with butter flies , some cool crystal, Haunted high heel made over steam punk 
if you can sew one of the characters from the movie 9 from tim burton its one of my favorite movies or something that represents something from the move 
A Haunted fairy door for the cabinet would be cool 
animals skulls would love a cows skull love real skulls but fake are good to  
a item representing the corpse bride from tim burton would also be cool to put in cabinet 
Vampire kit 

Tiki Corner Shop
This is all about tikis so any tikis welcome  
Some glass tiki glasses would be cool 
or some cool titki statues 
or a cool tiki table cloth 

Don't need any dollar store tiki stuff have it all ready 

Mystic Realm mask and hat shop 
Looking for mardi gra / masquerade type masks 
Or some Victorian / Gothic looking hats 
would love a steampunk hat. 
Gothic umbrella or steam punk one 

Keepsakes from the Dead (grave Keeper shop ) 
Think of this as things the Grave keeper has taken from the dead to sale 
Goth jewelry 
Old dusty beat up diary 
gold teeth , little bag of money 
I have a grave digger kit always love adding new things to his kit 
you get the idea 

Tumbstone Corner Bar  
This area will have stir sticks and a place for people to create there own drinks . It will be decorated like a graveyard 


Harvesters Sampler  Need a sign for this 
This is a place I am going to have different kinds of achohal for guest to sample if you have some sort of cool beer or cider in your area love for you to send a bottle to add to the tasters. 

Day of the Dead Salsa Bar area.
I am going to be doing a salsa contest here if you have a great salsa you do or from your area that would be wicked cool 
Some cool day of the dead skulls always welcome 

Lanterns of lost souls shop 
This shop will have all kinds of lanterns my witch of lost souls will be the seller  
Could use more lanterns any size or colors (do not need any from dollar tree I have them ) 


Pirate ship
Need some pirate clothing for my pirates
In need of Pirate hats 
Pirate treasure and coins could use
A pirate map would also be cool 
This will be my front pouch made into a pirate ship 
I would also love a skull mermaid 
or skull fish 


Snow white witch Theme in my work cube 
I will be doing a snow white witch with poison Apple scene at work 
Would love a mirror with the witch in it 
Or a cool big hand mirror 
Could use the potions from the poison Apple spell, Mummy Dust, Black of Night, Old Hags Cackle and Scream of fright


Other things
I collect avon red cap cod glass
Love gothic candle holders 
I love lanterns all kinds colors and shapes 
Need more of the fake spooky candles 
tea candles 
Bats are always great 
Love wax metls 
Favorite colors black , red , Purple 
If your someone who sews
A purple or deep red velvet table cape would be amazing 
I love choc 
My fur baby is a kerillian bear dog she is my baby girl  
I also love skulls , real or fake 
Black or purple tapers candles
skull mermaid or
skull fish 
would love a mask of the skull kid majoras mask
black taper candles
tea battery candles 

Material for tables colored red ,black or purple



Next year’s party theme is going to be a
Mad Hatter Tea Party steampunk style 
Things I am looking for 
Mushrooms, or items with mushrooms on it like canisters, tea cups, plates, so on 
Cool looking pocket watch 
Steam Punk items like hats, clocks gears
A steam punk rabbit
Skeleton keys 
Gears for me to decorate with
Cardboard, meatal gears big small 
Did I say gears and mushrooms lol 





I have created a pinterest page to help give you ideas 
https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/big-reaper-ideas/

some other boards to help with ideas 
https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gothic-and-gothic-crafts/

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/hats/
https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/wind-chime/

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/skull-kid-majoras-mask/

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/curiosity-cabinet/

Dislike
No Blood
No dolls
NO Gore
NO Cute halloween 
No clowns
No Ouija boards


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm all signed up!! I can't wait!!! My mind always comes back to this thread this time of year, because I know its time to get ready for secret reaper!!

Likes: I love Ghosts and pumpkins. I collect nearly all things ghost or ghost related, not big on the really cutesy ones.
I really love pumpkins as well, just not cutesy ones, but any kind with or without faces.
I also really like ravens, cats, owls, stars, witches, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, Halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, things that glow...
I absolutely adore blowmolds big and small! I have a small (but growing) collection!

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, zombies, dolls, not a big fan of rats

If I can get my new floors done in time, I may have a halloween party this year, it won't have a theme just general halloween. I'm really hoping to have one as I haven't gotten to in the past few years, but I get asked each year if I'm going to.
I mainly decorate inside since my house isn't very visible from the highway, I do however decorate my porches. My yard consists of some large inflatables, and the few big blow molds I've acquired.

I don't know if this will help but I wanted to add it anyways.
I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
I'm really big on nature and old fashioned and/or vintage things/looking things.
I absolutely love any and all flowers. My favorite being Calla lilies (my name is Calla).

Here is my pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/callalily1991/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Absolutely anything on this list can be secondhand or handmade. I don't mind if items show wear and tear, because I love vintage, and my outdoor theme is "abandoned". New is just fine, too!

My outdoor theme is an abandoned cemetery and caretaker's house. I use PVC characters, and have store-bought animated props. 

My indoor theme is vintage, although I use the mentioned character items inside, too. 

Photos of what I have can be seen in my public Google photo album: https://photos.app.goo.gl/pm3wizwYBFivJady2 

___________________________________________________________________________________

Likes:

Vintage style indoor decor, reproductions are fine

black cats

witches

imps/gargoyles

Halloween ornaments (mini or regular size)

witchcraft items

seance items

fortune teller items

ghosts

owls

toads

realistic centipedes

fake flowers for my funeral arrangements

"clean" skeletons/skulls/bones (age stained is OK, but not so big on rot/decay)

tombstones/cemeteries in general

I'm looking for old "Sunday hats" for my female skeletons (have both males covered for hats and clothing)

long black curtains, I would like to enclose the porch with them, to make it look more like a haunted parlor than a porch (I have a few but could use more)

PVC tea light style candles

I wear Halloween bracelets all year. I like spider, bat, cat, owl and pentacle rings and necklaces for the holiday. I'm going to start dressing up as a Gothic witch. I wear silver colored costume jewlery.  I have small/average sized wrists, and although most costume rings are adjustable, a size 7 will do if adjustables aren't available. I wear chokers and longer necklaces, too.

I love Disney's Haunted Mansion, the Nightmare Before Christmas, Scary Godmother, Peanuts Halloween, Casper the Friendly Ghost, Disney's Sleepy Hollow

I collect frogs, toads, witch props, ghost props, electric and battery op Jack o'lanterns, so I don't mind having multiples of any of those. 

If you are considering making a PVC character prop, but can't send PVC due to size/weight, don't worry, I have plenty of PVC onhand to fill out a mask/outfit.

__________________________________________________ ______________________________________

I don't use:

Glittered props, please no! Minimal glitter on an indoor decor item, or fully glitered ornaments are OK.

movie /TV characters except for those mentioned in likes
gore/rot/decay/blood/dismemberment 
maggots/worms/flies/roaches
radioactive theme
science lab theme 
circus theme
alien theme
snakes and other reptiles
children or babies 
inverted pentacles (people take it as Satanic, and even though I like vintage imps and devils, I don't use "Hell props". Smallish imps that I could put around my witch cabinet would be fine though...like gargoyle style imps; and of course indoor vintage style imps and devils are fine, too)

spray hair color, fake fingernails, fake eyelashes, fake tattoos, fake teeth/fangs, facial "bling", or "Halloween makeup" in general (I don't wear dark lipstick, either) 



Things I have and don't need more of:

bat props...I like bats on things, but I don't need more bats to hang as props
reapers, same as above
rats, same as above
spiders, same as above
electric/battery taper candles 
dolls (my mom collected porcelain dolls, and gave me hers)
I have one werewolf prop, and two vampires. I don't feel the need to add more of either, prop-wise, but print items are OK
I have all of the 2009--current lenticular portraits from Dollar Tree
I have enough stretch spider webbing to last a few years
Chains, I bought a bunch on clearance, and have made some foam chains



I am not trying to be picky, I just don't want you to waste any money, or give away something that you might have kept for your own use, or given to someone else who needed it, instead. 

********************************

Thank you for reading this book, and honestly, I will appreciate anything you choose to send.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Just sent my info to Bethene: 

Some things for consideration are below; I will update this thread as things come to mind.


Spider Area - White or glow in the dark dollar store stretchy spider webs, spider cocoons, cocoon victim, creepy or big hairy spiders, Light weight bones for expired victims.

Witches area – Necronomicon, spell book and stand/holder, rats, bats, scorpion, skulls of all shapes and sizes (real, plastic or resin are all fantastic), dragons, creepy looking mortar and pestle (bowl with femur to stir), spanish moss, potion bottles, 18” skeleton for a Figi mermaid prop I’d like to make, green LED bulb or green fire and ice light, dried grasses, plants or flower stalks to hang from side of witches cabinet to look like ingredients, 6-8” soft rubber octopus that I can wedge into a narrow opening Kracken bottle, catacomb scene setter for inside an entrance for a planned witches hut for digital witch rear projection.

Cemetery –blue led spot/flood light bulb(s), lantern, a bag of bones

Please feel free to use your imagination and go off list if you think something will work with our themes.


Please do not include: cute, glittery or overly gory items (a little blood Is ok). Inflatables will not be used. Don't need chains.

Thank You


Updated New Ideas

A few CycloneJack inspired Zombie Dolls 





Another edit....a non flexible octopus would be great too...I have this unfinished bottle so I could replicate this for the witches cabinet......(don't feel obligated to do this, it's just another idea to potentially make things easier for you)


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahahahaaa…I love Halloween! This is my favorite time of year… 

For my Reaper, a little back history on who I am which might help make your reaping easier:

I run the year-round horror themed cooking blog www.eatthedead.com and am always looking for fun things to include in photoshoots and as decorations, so anything that will look good on camera and has a “spooky” feel to it is always welcome! 

The key for me is realism. I have nothing against “cute” Halloween items, they’re just not the aesthetic I personally look for.

What I am always looking for:

Bats. Love bats! 
The entire Target Nocturne line is pretty much dead on.
Skeletons (real and fake)
More skeletons
Did I say skeletons yet?
Things you can actually use in the kitchen (ie – laser cut skeleton rolling pins, cookie cutters, etc.)
Spellbooks
Potion bottles
cloche/specimen jars
Snakes
Spiders
Blacklight or glow in the dark chalk
mortar and pestle
skulls
LED candles 
bones
witch jars
pentagram decor
Clearly, not afraid of gore. 
Favorite colors are black, silver, and purple. Not a fan of Red.

Items not interested in:
Primitive
Cute
Circus/Clown/Carnival
character decorations (NBC, Frankenstein, etc)
zombies
Glitter...a little is ok..

While my list might seem a little long and specific, I have to be honest and say I’m always so excited by everything I’ve gotten from my Reapers in the past that this list is more of a “guide” than a “must stick to.” I genuinely appreciate the work each Reaper puts into their choices and am just excited to see what you choose.

Thank you, Reaper.

Happy Haunting!

Link to my blog: www.eatthedead.com
Link to my Pinterst: https://www.pinterest.com/TheNecronomnom


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear reaper!!
Thank you first and foremost for any and all fun gifts you send, I am greatfull for all!!!!! 

Just to keep you on your toes I will be adding Ideas as I come across them.

I am planning for a display in an old world Antiquities style. I am currently looking for and gathering items to create wondrous cursed artifacts and oddities to scatter about and display through the house. I think of it as a stroll through one of the shops down Nocturne Alley, dark, spooky, a little on the elegant side, but not too gore.

Outside, like many of you here, I have a haunted/abandoned graveyard. Mine however is more sparse and winds around and through a forested area and small brook. 

With that in mind here are some items I could use and include in my Halloween fun!!

Any unique objects that might easily carry a cruse...(a hat pin or a harmonica, you get the idea.) If you do go this rout I would love a little info to include about what kind of curse is on the object!!

A hanging sign for the Ominous Acquisitions shop would be awesome.

other items always needed and loved:
PUMPKINS ~heirloom types are a big favorite (all sizes, shapes and natural colors are very happily received)
Ravens
Bats
Spiders
Mice/rats
Owls
Frogs/toads
(non-skeleton critters would fabulous!)

Cheese Cloth (need lots of this)
skulls - life size (please no real bones though)
bag of bones (same here)
black tapered candles (led would be wonderful)
Funkins
jack-O-lanterns
creepy cloth black or gray ( I can never get enough of this stuff)
glass cloches (also can't get enough of these)
shadow boxes
halloween themed paper
antique looking candle holders black or brass
oval photo frames antique looking
black fabric for table tops and mantles or such
ghosts
firefly lights
have been looking for a while for one of those posed white cobras to place under a glass cloche
some Halloween cooking items would be fun (cookie cutters, candy molds)
love scented candles too
spooky tunes like the ones used in Rogers Garden Hauntingly Beautiful would be awesome!
There are no food allergies so no worries there and no little ghoulies or critters in the house.

My Halloween Pinterest boards: 
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadees/~ominous-acquisitions~-inspiration-and-ideas/
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadees/halloween-fun-~-ghostly-inspiration/
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadees/halloween-fun-~-haunted-bayou/
or
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadees/halloween-fun-~whimsical/



I'm not a fan of:
gore
body parts
babies
zombies
aliens
pirates
circus
Satanic or evil
blow molds
inflatables 
I do not need any day of the dead items ~they are quite beautiful but don't fit my style

Please have fun be creative and I will truly treasure any and all gifts you send. Thank you so much for being my reaper!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Final List
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/shadowpantherbl/

I KEEP UPDATING MY PINTEREST SO CHECK BACK NOW AND AGAIN

DISLIKES
upside down pentagrams
cute 
carnival 



I like tastefully gory (not sick gory) 

Colors I like: Green, blue, red, purple, black, grey, burnt orange

mild glitter okay

LIKES
WEB SHOOTER-used or homemade
raffia
vines-real or fake
creepy cloth
ghosts
skeletons (human or animal-NO CAT as I just lost two in a month due to cancer and old age)
cemetery items
tombstones
dead, fall looking or black flowers
spiders
Victorian/gothic items
vultures
bats
frogs
wigs
skeleton parts
body parts
plasma ball/disk
Frankenstein
embalming
medical tools
medical posters
specimen jars
urns
snakes
bugs
lab equipment
gargoyles
pirate items
alien related
Egyptian related
potion bottles
plain bottles
skulls
black cat
wall art-Halloween related
zodiac material (Scorpio especially) 
Fortune teller related 
jewelry-any kind of odd/costume junk (garage sale/second hand store)
beaded curtains (think 60’s-lol)
bird cages
unique picture frames
gothic/medieval looking items
old keys and locks
masks
shrunken heads
music sounds-like bubbling, wolves, wind ect.
voodoo items
Gothic candle holders/candelabras/chandeliers
old rotary phone-victorianish style
gargoyles
Spanish moss
frogs
door knockers
voodoo themed
witch related
painted sign-general or themed or with "Shadow World Haunt-Haunting the world one nightmare at a time"
mini tabletop tombstones 3"-6"
gargoyles
bone or feathered vulture
ornate pic frames (victorianish) 8x10 or 5x7
bone cameo's 8x10 or 5x7
bats
potion bottles-eye of newt-bat wings-bones etc
frankenstein
mummy
witch
body parts/organs
coiled bottom and elongated standing cobra (like it would sit in a basket and coming out)
old ink well
victorian clothing
primative stuffed black cat
mortar and pestle
animated props
voodoo dolls
voodoo stick
ravens
masks
candle holder (vintage or gothic)
fake human bones
fire effects
jungle related
hotel related(keys, key rack, luggage)
surgical tools
doctors bag
mad lab items
toads
"coffin" curtains in black, grey, purple
aliens
spiders (any except rings)
hanging spider cocoons
mantle/table clothes (lace with webs or skulls)
shrunken heads
tiki masks
vintage funeral
graveyard related
pirate treasure
pirate coins
scarecrow mask


anything that can be re-purposed (candle stick holders metal or wood, candle stands, old plant stands, trays, etc.) You never know what you can come up with using other things. Example I just tore apart an old lamp and am turning it into a lantern and a candlestick holder and the rest not sure yet. Metal stands, mesh trash cans anything that can be re-imagined.


I like lots of things and odd works for me too. I am not picky other than dislikes. I do a lot of shopping at Goodwill and second hand stores. I can use anything in any theme except carnival. That theme just creeps me out for some reason-lol


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Lists...lists! I need more lists to stalk so come on peeps and get us your lists!!!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

My theme is Black Magic this year. It's my first party and my first Secret Reaper!

Likes:
Gothic chic, vampires, ravens and owls, Harry Potter( Death Eaters and Dark Lords in particular) kitchen/bath decor, throw pillows

Dislikes: 
Movies & cds (no device to play them on), folk/vintage, stuff with boos and witches switched for booze and bi***es, orange anything, circus/carnevil.

I plan on stating a party board with more info on my theme and my progress so far. I'll post a link to that here once I've got it started!

Edit: Here it is ! Black Magic Theme 2017


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Updated my list. Loving everyone's list


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hallow Secret Reaper,

I decorate inside & out and host an adult theme party every year. This year I’m doing Freaky Tiki/Haunted Luau. Thrifted, crafted, repurposed, used or store bought are all fine. I would love anything Hawaiian/Polynesian inspired including:
- tiki masks or statues, artifacts
- shrunken heads
- skulls – decorated, painted or corpsed
- a Kakamora (Moana coconut people) or pumpkin Kakamora
- tiki mingo
- Hawaiian material in darker colors (red, brown, black, orange, etc) – sarongs, tablecloths, sheets, curtains…
- burlap, fish netting, raffia fringe
- straw beach mats
- natural color hula skirts
- creepy, exotic flowers/fauna
- ceramic tiki cups to use as vases
- bongos, ukuleles, maracas 
- spear heads for bamboo sticks
- explorer’s hat
- witch doctor headdress
- potion bottles or anything for a witch doctor display

I’m really trying to downsize, so I’m pretty well set on Halloween items but I could use:
- green creepy cloth
- bones
- black led votives or tealights
- 3 ft skelly (any condition)
- love Halloween tee shirts (men’s large) or socks

Have plenty of bats, spiders, insects, snakes and Halloween/luau music.

Dislikes:
Glitter, cutesy, horror movies, and please no candy or food (it will melt).

Here's my Pinterest board for Freaky Tiki: https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/freaky-tiki/
and I put together an idea board if you like to craft: https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/secret-reaper-2017/

Have Fun!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Reaper, this is my first year participating so just know that anything you choose to do, whether on this list or not, will be awesome 

*Likes*
Anything that will enhance an elegant tablescape (I'd like to recreate a scene I saw with feather boas and long glass pearl necklaces draped in the chandelier). I have plenty of serving pieces except for charger plates.
Harlequin (black & white) and damask (purple and black) prints
Masquerade
Tarot, palm reading, fortune telling - anything related to these
Anything witch related (cats, toads, broomsticks, cauldrons, potions)
Edgar Allen Poe
Birds - crow, raven, vulture, owl
Spellbooks
Cheese wedge (faux, of course! lol) - I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a faux cheese wedge to display with all of my real life size skeleton mice!
Skulls - not anything skull related, but actual skulls themselves. I have a collection of them that I display on a bookcase during the Halloween season and would welcome any new ones. I've got scary ones, pretty ones, funny ones, and many themed ones, so anything works here.
Ouija board -anything related (ouija board itself, or ouija board printed on something like a pillow or tray)
Halloween pillows (vintage style looking, nothing modern or brightly colored)

*Dislikes*
Skeletons (I don't actually dislike them, but I just have an abundance of them already!)
Anything movie themed or character related
Anything girly/glittery/glam
Miniatures/ornaments (I have cats, and one is a pica, so I have to keep really small things that would entice them at a minimum!)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Just PMed Bethene to let her I was in for sure. Here is my list of likes and dislikes. Oops, forgot to give her my dislikes 
Likes

Realistic Bones
Haunted Mansion
Victorian Gothic
Funeral
Skulls
Lace
Creepy Cloth
Battery Operated Candles and Candlesticks
Graveyards
Black and white photos of graveyards
Creepy plants-teeth?
snakes
Ravens
Very Large Insects
Mad science
photos of poisonous plants
book with plants drawn like a Victorian lady would do
Specimen Jars
Glass Cloches (bell jars)
Things found in a lab or green house - Conservatory
creepy plants with teeth
My indoor theme this year is creepy conservatory. Loved the video with Grandinroad where they show the pots with hands coming out. plan to put up lots greenery and vines around everything. https://www.pinterest.com/spookerstar/creepy-conservatory/

Outdoor a graveyard

Dislikes
Glitter 
Clowns
Aliens
Zombie Babies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love looking over everyone's list


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl - someone suggested I look over an old theme you did on Gothic Gardens but my search didn't take me where I hoped. Do you have a thread or photos?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Saki.Girl - someone suggested I look over an old theme you did on Gothic Gardens but my search didn't take me where I hoped. Do you have a thread or photos?


let me seeif i can find it 
here is my pintrest page of ideas 
https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gothic-garden-halloween-haunt-ideas/


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK still working on my list, but reading everyone else's and mentally putting together a reap for each of you. Figured if I got an early start, I might not spend two or three days scratching my head when I did get my victim.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is my list! I mostly collect home decor and love gothic aesthetic. I appreciate handmade items very much! Here it goes:

Likes: Classic Halloween (jack o'lanterns, haunted houses, vampires, ghosts, etc.); witches; skulls; vintage Halloween; modern Halloween posters/prints/art; anything magical that involves sparkles or glitter or spells or glowing/lights; items showing trick-or-treaters; party and dining items; dia de los muertos items without bright colors; occult items like Ouija boards and seance imagery; voodoo; banners and garland; any kind of Halloween lights; horror movies (Universal Monsters, Halloween, Night/Dawn/Return of the Living Dead, Evil Dead series, It Follows, 28 Days Later, etc.); horror series (Twin Peaks, Ash vs. Evil Dead, True Blood); Hocus Pocus; Halloween & horror-themed books; Stephen King; candles & candle holders; everything Pumpkinrot makes

Dislikes: Baby dolls, rubber decorations, styrofoam decorations, large silly decorations, decorations with color changing lights, animal skeletons & taxidermy items

Other information: I have a baby daughter who will be 13 months old this Halloween, so feel free to send any Halloween baby toys/books or baby costumes/clothes/accessories. My husband and I live in an apartment so we cannot use outdoor decorations. I also "dress Halloweeny" throughout the year and would happily wear Halloween tops/dresses/skirts (size small) & scarves & other accessories.

Here are my Pinterest boards: https://www.pinterest.com/kardec251985/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*Likes And Dislikes List for the Big reaper 2017*

glad to see so many here. this should be a fun year. been reading over the lists. and they all seem to be something i can handle. no sweats on who i get this year. Just cant wait.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> OK still working on my list, but reading everyone else's and mentally putting together a reap for each of you. Figured if I got an early start, I might not spend two or three days scratching my head when I did get my victim.


That sounds like me, or I spend a few days coming up with enough to fill 6 boxes and can't make up my mind what I want to cut out.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Testicles
> Oddities.
> Cemetery pictures ( I have these framed down the hall way. Most are black and white)
> .


 Ummm may I ask what the *clears throat* testicles will be used for? Any of you men here willing to donate? I am sorry I just had to moonwitchkitty


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG I am so ROFLMAO and will be for some time


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Here's what I have so far, Reaper!

I decorate my mom’s yard with a spooky and kind of humorous cemetery each year (headstones with subtle and not so subtle references to famous literary and movie characters, a skeleton bride being proposed to by a skeleton groom, etc.) I also decorate our home like a witch’s lair.

Likes:
Handmade, Thrifted, Second hand, or Store bought - it matters not!
Spooky, creepy, gloomy, weird
Graveyard/cemetery related props & decor
Witchy/fortune teller and apothecary related props & decor 
Realistic jack o lanterns 
Skeletons, skulls, and bones (fake and real)
Oddities
Gothic style 
DIY/Art supplies
Creepy crawlies - bats, spiders, rats, etc.
Lighting - from string lights to spots to lanterns
Nightmare Before Christmas/BeetleJuice/Sweeney Todd/Sleepy Hollow & other spooky Tim Burton things
Halloween and horror movies (for some reason, I don’t own Hocus Pocus, and a lot of “classic” horror movies.) 
Halloween/dark music (mixes are welcome, and I enjoy most genres - it’s fun to discover new music!)

Dislikes/Don’t Need:
Lots of glitter
A whole lotta gore (some blood is okay, and “specimens” are okay)
Villages and miniatures
Cutesy or kids’ items (weirdly whimsical or creepy cute is okay)
Wreaths (unless they’re wilted and for next to a graveside)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Auto correct strikes again . Tentacles is what i meant. So embarrassed


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Though I. Have had rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I figured it was auto correct-gotta love it......not. I knew what you meant but am still getting a good laugh.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> I figured it was auto correct-gotta love it......not. I knew what you meant but am still getting a good laugh.


Isn't auto correct great!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

though if anyone wants to send me some testies  who am i to say no


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Auto correct strikes again . Tentacles is what i meant. So embarrassed


Of course you did.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Update 8/16/17

So we have acquired quite a few large skeletons (the t-rex, horse(last year) and triceratops from HD along with the dragon from BL) So we have decided to make the back yard a sort of animal grave yard. We have a lot of the smaller ones too. the cat, dogs, wolf and owl. Could use the vulture.  or even a vulture with feathers as he could be cleaning the bones!
Tombstones for animals would be awesome!! But really I would love 2 signs. One is our pirate ships name. :The Silent Rose: the other would be "The museum of unnatural history" 

Likes- 
Skulls, skeleton animals. Bones (I have a lot but always welcome more)
Pirate -props and accessories preferably accurate not the store bought stuff. We have flags up year round. We have custom plates for pirate queen and pirate king on our vehicles! We love adding new little joys to our pirate gear. From costume pieces to things to accessorize our existing things.
Creepy gory stuff. 
We do a ghost pirate ship in our living room. Complete with a mast and treasure chest and monkeys. A monkey skeleton would be amazing but anything that gives you the ghost ship feel. 
Did I say skulls? 
Treasure for a pirate chest. Like cool jewelry, buckles, gems, coins, etc. 
Gargoyles or busts.
A lot of our Halloween decorations are up year round. 
We have a large gazebo that is where most folks end up which needs lighting. Like nice creepy lighting. Like maybe a chandelier or just creepy string lights. 
Spiders for our spider hallway. Not the little black ones that comes with the webbing please. 
Pages for a grimoire would be great!!
I really love the homemade stuff. 

Dislikes- not a big fan of "cute" Halloween 
No need for movies or music or the characters that go with (ie, freddy, Jason, etc.)
Not a fan of witches or ghosts- the traditional kinds. 
No Halloween villages or trees. 
Love NBC for Christmas… not Halloween! No Disney
No blow molds or inflatables (those kind of fall under the “cute” category)
If you use dollar store items in what you craft that is fine. But I live next to a 99 cent store and a dollar tree. So please don’t just purchase from there but build something with it!! 
I am sure I will love what I get! So thank you in advance!

We don’t have any new ideas yet for the house so I may add to this!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you reaper ahead of time for your thoughts and efforts on our behalf. 
Our list is long but only to allow my reaper to have LOTS of options. I'll add to it should I come up with other things after reading everyone else's. 
Second hand, homemade or new are all welcome... But we love seeing our reaper's creative side. 

We’ll be redoing our evil carnival theme 
About the ONLY time glitter in a limited quantity might be appropriate to us is for this theme otherwise its normally a sorry nope.

The venue again this year is the Vasa Hall which I believe belongs to a Scandinavian organization. So the name of our carnival is Lord Loki’s Geocaching Nightmare. If you happen to have the talent to make some signage with the name that’d be great.

Could use creepy clown masks – can one ever have enough of those laying around 
Clown wigs
Side show oddities (have been gifted already with a dead man’s hand, a mandrake plant, Fiji mermaids and fairy skelly) Still looking for those conjoined twins or even triplets - human or animal, Shrunken heads, Dragon eggs. “human” skin lampshade for my creepy lamp. Whatever else your wicked mind comes up with.
A snake charmer’s flute or a big realistic snake
A sword swallower’s sword
“Chasing”Christmas lights to add to signs and entrances to look like a marquee
Sideshow banners, signs
Animal masks
Video of man eating animals to project into our cages.

Next year's theme will be Area 51/ Alien Invasion so planning ahead - 
mad scientist things, aliens big and small, grays, whites, greens and everything in-between. Alien pets? 
Alien jello mold

We do a Krampus Met and Greet for our geocaching group so anything Krampus to use for giveaways
We also started doing a Vampy Valentine Afternoon Tea for them... I think they know now Frog and I are a little different. So flavored teas, vampy mugs, tea pot or serving dishes would be great. 

The always love list includes - 
Never have enough glow in the dark paints
Bones, skulls and skellies – human, animal, mythical
Tombstones, iron crosses… Heck anything for our little Knothereyet Cemetery
I do all the forum card exchanges so stickers to add to envelopes for Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentine, Walpurgis formally - Rotten Easter Eggs and a Red, White and Dead 4th of July
LOVE those chocolate orange balls, Lintz chocolates, mint flavored hot cocoa, Heck almost any kind of chocolate mint. 
Candles, no fruity, sugary scents please, - pine, vanilla better choices. 

On a personal note –
Frog and I are into Geocaching (geocaching.com) So small waterproof containers we can use are always needed. Examples - food storage containers like tupperware or rubbermaid, plastic thermoses, ammo boxes. 

I do my gardens up with Gargoyles, zombies, elves, gnomes and trolls plus a few Dragons

Our Great Dane babies Millie and Riggs LOVE cheap rope toys Millie likes to make 4 inch string out of them and Riggs likes teasing MIllie with them till she will play tuggy.

Been on the lookout for a skull tea pot and cup set.

Collecting up the singing/talking animated stuffed toys you know like the gorilla that sings loves songs or the hamsters that sing and dance... plan on using the motors to make small moving creatures for my cages

Don’t need or dislikes
Past reaps have gifted us with some great Fortune Teller items so no need 
Limited glitter where appropriate
NO BLACK candles… I have a real phobia about them
No Pirates… not yet anyway.
No Disney, Charlie Brown cutesy Halloween
Not into the horror film or TV merchandise - Ok Killer Klowns from Outer Space will work this time around if we must have a movie franchise.
Currently I don’t need potion bottles
While blow molds and inflatables have their place not so much with me, UNLESS you happen to have a Gargoyle one laying around. 
Like others have said we live near several Dollar Trees so I don't need the things from there BUT feel free to use those items in something you make I love weeing the creative things people do with DT items.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Newly edited:
Hi ghouls so excited to be back in! Thanks Bethene for setting this up for us!


Likes/needs
General:
Classic movie monsters
bats
black cats (I have two)
Spooky plants
Skeletons
Vintage beistel style
Homemade/old/thrift/hand me down
Elegant
Anatomical hearts
Oddities
Tiki
Foreign language (I'm a translator)

Specific items:
Spooky lighting
Wall art
Clothing/accessories (no earrings, but scarves, hair flowers, necklaces, pins, etc)
Hand towels
Kitchenwares (plates, cloth napkins, serving plates/bowls, glassware, baking dishes, etc)
Bathroom decor
13 hour clock
I've just decided this year's party will be a witches' brunch, so anything with a spooky old-time witch feel, any serving utensils, spooky wall art, recipes you love, I'd be into it all! I've never done a daytime party, but I think it's what I need this year, so I'm also open to anything you think might make that have the right feel.
Thank you so much for taking the time to send something! I know I'll love anything you come up with!


Dislikes/don't need
Clowns
Zombie babies
Leather
Meat
Cutesy
Heavy glitter (I like glitter but my partner doesn't so has to be minimal)
Maggots/worms/moths/butterflies
Anything very large (in an apartment)
Anything requiring outdoor space 

My Pinterest 
https://www.pinterest.com/tashura/


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

First of all, I want to say Thank you to my Secret Reaper! I know it takes a lot of time picking out items for people you may not know well so thank you for your time and effort!! Also, I may be adding stuff so please check back now and then.. 

I love old, creepy, Gothic, Victorian, Haunted Mansion, re-purposed and recycled. Some of my favorite reapings were things I never thought of, so please let your imagination run wild! 

The House: We board up our windows and try to go for an old abandoned look on the outside. We have a few other themes going on in the yard. We put up a small photo op area decorated in a witch theme. Any items people could put on or hold would be great! The inside is Haunted Mansion Style.. We have a few Haunted Mansion items that stay up year around!

The Cemetery: I am the last house on a culdesac so my cemetery is pretty extensive. Any cemetery items could be used. Tombstones, ground breakers, peepers, ghosts, etc. Think of an old, creepy and unkempt cemetery .. that is the look I thrive for.. (if you can figure out a way to send a packing tape ghost, I would be thrilled. I also need creative lighting for this area. That is one thing I never seem to master so if you are a lighting pro, please feel free to give me tips, tricks and a list of what kind of lighting you use!

The Evil Pumpkin Patch: This is a relatively new addition , so evil or creepy pumpkins or a old, creepy “Pumpkin Patch” sign would be appreciated. Again, if you can think of something else that could be used in this area, don’t be shy about sending it! 

Last but certainly not least, THE WITCHES: I have a witch scene.. if you have old black capes, lace up boots, oddities or an original idea, I would love to have them! I have quite a few potion bottles but if you have a creative twist, please feel free to send them my way.  I would also love to have fake bunches of dried herbs and large potion ingredients for this area. 

Dislikes: Not into gore.. I like what some people would call morbid, but not extreme gore. I’m not into aliens, movies, movie icons, TV Shows, cute, country, candle holders or Zombies.

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/kymmm/


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

So happy to be back with my Halloweenforum family!

Likes:

Snoopy and the Peanuts Gang (Lucy, Charlie Brown, Sally, the WHOLE gang)
Retro/Vintage/80s Halloween Items
I love cutesy Halloween
I love Halloween themed dolls and toys (I'm a toy collector as well)
I love vintage and unusual blow molds and Jack-o-Lantern pails
I love Rosbro candy containers
I'm a Harry Potter Fan
I love Disney's Haunted Mansion
I love Halloween scented items including candles, waxes, soaps, bath bombs, etc.
I love Funko Pops

Dislikes:

Demonic, Ouija items, Victorian Halloween, Steampunk, 

I am a 80s girl at heart and I love Halloween items that remind me of my childhood and things that I can use or add to my collections of things I love. I collect Vintage Strawberry Shortcake, I collect blind bag/box toys- especially L.O.L. Surprise, Woodzeez, Hello Kitty, and Funko, I also love purses, especially coin purses. I collect miniatures.


Thanks Secret Reaper in advance!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you so much Bethene and my reaper for always making this my favorite time of year!!! 

Likes: 
I absolutely love the gothic creepy look. The creepier the better. Homemade items are awesome and truly appreciated (especially because I am not as crafty as other people in this group).
Vampires
Skellies (life size, animals, etc)
Spiders
Bones
Rats
LED/PVC Candles 
Purple lights
Creepy Voodoo 

I have a 2 story banister that I struggle with decorating every year. Anything to make my banister look creepy and prevent people from going upstairs.

I do have an awesome voodoo alter (thanks to my past reaper!!), so anything to add to that is great! 

Any size black non-fitted sheets or black material ( I use those to cover my walls/furniture to make the house look extra creepy). 

Outdoor props/decorations are great. With the weather in Colorado, my tombstones are becoming pretty pathetic. Anything to help with a covered outdoor porch decoration (I currently have spider webs and spiders, but I would really like to make my porch stand out this year). 

I do have an old small baby wooden cradle that I need a creepy doll for. I hate dolls so I haven't brought myself to make one yet (even though I hate dolls, it would fit perfectly!  ).

I have a massive Halloween party every year (50-75 people and the list gets higher every year) and go all out on my decorations. So anything to add to indoor decorations are always great but it does need to stay along the gothic creepy look. I never do a theme for the party, I just add more decorations.

Here is a link to my Pinterest page. https://www.pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/ 
I do update that all the time. 

Dislikes:
Glitter
Cutesy
Clowns
Satanic items
Zombie babies
Blow Molds

Small items to help with the party: Gothic small paper plates/napkins.

I prefer creepy, not cute. 

As I think of anything specific, I will update the list. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

pretty much same year over year. 

reaper, see the message betheny should include with my details 

classic halloween, haunted mansion vibe 
like most home decor items that fall into that category - throw pillows, kitchen and serving and party items, candles, witchy stuff, life size props, hand made items, wreaths, creepy cloth, anything i dont use at home, i use at my office- and i have two big downtown storefront windows i do there. love halloween clothes and costumes - in US sizing i wear about a 12 or a size large (we'll err on the side of caution with that cause some stuff runs small LMAO). i think for halloween im going to be dorothy and have my mini schnauzer be toto LMAO

love charlie brown halloween. dont do any other cartoons or movie stuff or gore - creepy but kid friendly

always need lights - orange or purple

just bought a new house with my fiance and now have literally twice as much space and 10 times as much land (almost 2000sf and 10 acres) so... even with all the crap i have, i think i might feel insufficient with my existing stuff, but i tihnk ive been put on a moratorium for buying stuff. its okay, he'll learn its not optional and #idowhatiwant LOLOLOL we literally live in the middle of the woods. nearest neighbor is the sheriff, a quarter mile down the road LOL

5 dogs (up from 2 in previous years) 4 big dogs (2 shepherd mixes, a standard poodle, a pittie mix) and a small dog (mini schnauzer)
1 kid - 11 year old boy, bobby who also loves halloween. took him though a haunted house in niagara falls and he laughed the whole time. i figure my job as a parent is done LMAO . the 18 year old no longer lives with me and it may make me a crap mother but i am SO GLAD she doesnt LOLOLOL i know why some animals eat their young 
fiance, paul is a sheet metal worker from canada (will be moving down later this year) and isnt into halloween but humors me and digs holes and builds things. at least he knows his place in all this craziness. LMAO he does however like candy and seeing me happy, and halloween makes me happy! 

ill update as i think of stuff, but im pretty easy to please and GREATLY appreciate any and everything! no matter how big or small!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So exciting that its this time of year once again!!! Thank you to Bethene for doing this and to my Secret Reaper!

Likes & Dislikes
I am once again having a big Halloween party this year – anything is always welcome for that! Decorating the same as last year with the basic orange and black and some pumpkins. 

I do a big yard haunt every year, so outdoor decor is always welcome too! I have a cemetery with lots of tombstones and a couple of props, could always use a hanging ghost, groundbreakers or more lights. I always have a lot of pumpkins/jack o lanterns in the yard too. I added a Hocus Pocus section two years ago, I have the three witches but that’s about it, anything is always welcome for that too!

:LIKES:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus for my outdoor haunt
-Witch Brooms
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it! 
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, Candy molds, Sprinkles
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
-String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall stuff from Bath & Body Works & Yankee Candle - love anything from these places!!
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights (the really cheap ones)
-Spotlights
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!!
-Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome too
-Stickers for card exchanges
-And glitter is totally ok haha!



Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Pinterest Halloween Boards:
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween-party-ideas/

Thank you


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay for Bethene bringing it on again this year!

Likes:

zombies
skeletons
ghosts
witch stuff
swampy stuff
mad lab stuff
toxic dump stuff
I'm hoping to add a swamp witch to the mix. And the Louisiana famous Rougarou.

Dislikes:
glitter
pink pretty stuff. 
clowns
aliens


I love the Pumpkinrot stuff. I have a large outside area that I decorate. Inside is decorated as well. Inside is usually witch type/creepy things. Outside, I have a large graveyard, and a toxic dump. Mad lab is in the making, hopefully to coincide with the dump site. Swampy is good. I can fix darn near anything, so I am even good with receiving broken stuff, or parts. Never enough parts. I do build animatronics, so motors and lights are great. I've got a 10 year old girl, and an 8 year old boy. 2 dogs, and a wife. I'm good with anything I receive. Oh, and google earth doesn't really show my house. It's way off. I'll be adding to this as time goes by. Happy Reaping!



http://pin.it/cBP4A1f


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear Secret Reaper 2017 Edition!

*This list is subject to change* (if I add more and more!)

If you are my reaper;

_Saki.Girl,_ Then lightning would have struck twice! You were the most fantastic and gracious Secret Reaper last year, thank you again! 

_Kelloween,_ if you wanted to paint me a sign, I would be ecstatic! Something that has something to do with the Grimm Raven Inn (for Inside) or Ravenoakes (for Outiside part) would totally rock, k thanks! You can even brag about being first again and it would all be good

_Greenwick_, LOVE the broom if you still make them, especially your knot work, I would be delighted to receive one of these works of art, k thanks!

_hhh_, I am working on a witches shelf so that braided garlic would rock. Other natural ingredients as well, k thanks!


As always, more specifics to be added as I come across things. In general, I need more for the outside I am doing a graveyard in the woods. Old stones, crows and lanterns, owls and bats, scarecrows and pumpkins would be great... and crows and ravens! I am wanting to hang a lot of lanterns from my oak trees so those would be great! I can use finials for my fence and dead flowers are good I don't need as much for the indoors, Anything Victorian/Gothic would be good so vampire hunting kits or Van Helsing type creations are all awesome Love homemade and second hand, re-purposed materials are great! Also like all things Robert Frostish! (the dudes rock!) Anything subtle, and *classic* would be fantastic, vintage rocks as well. To give you an overall idea of my style; http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/ 

I would be very happy with supplies themselves that would go along with any of these type things as well


*Overall I guess all things Classic Vintage or Gothic is where my heart is....and ravens!*

*What I do not like is cute, gore, blood and glitter. Also, not a fan of zombies and do not like any of the undead babies. (baby dolls that look old and creepy can be cool, but not the ones that are all gored up or undeadified)Don't like the horror movie guys either, no chucky, jason, freddy, michael or the like. Sorry. Oh, and yeah, don't like spiders*

Your victim,
BR1MSTON3

p.s. Did I mention crows are good?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

likes:

pumpkins
witches
JOL
skulls
ghost
frankenstein
skeletons
mummies
anything pumpkin scented
zombies
creepy cloth
vampires
spellbooks
nightmare before xmas
reapers

dislikes:
cutesy stuff
disney
gore
creepy dolls
bugs
gothic
gliter
books


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Edited 8/18/2017
Thinking about having a “Haunted Way Station” for our yard/theme this year. It’s firmed up yet but we are looking into hiring a horse/buggy to stop by the way station and take kids around the block. Maybe some drinks and treats too. Feel free to send recipes or any ideas along.


Dislikes first since there are far less of these. Spiders, glitter, super bloody gore (just because of the kiddo), clowns. 

Likes: 
Steampunk, if you are inclined to create a steampunk hat with gears and octopus I would love that.
Suspense, scary stories, books are always welcome. Love Edgar Allen Poe and really way too many to list. Coloring books too.
Cemeteries, I love tombstones and the architecture. Books, photos from your local cemeteries are awesome. I have quite a collection from past reaps etc of tombstones across the US. 
Day of the Dead, sugar skulls
Bats, witches, ghosts, pumpkins, pirates, sea creatures, dragons
Homemade, repurposed, bought I love it all. Just the thought and surprise is always fun. I have a Pinterest site and will add some things and post it as well. I will also add items as I think them up.
Adding more - 
Fabric, dark reds, black, spooky, pumpkins, cemeteries, bats all of it expect super cutesy and spiders, webs are okay.
Vincent Price, old movies of his. even old black and white 50's type b-horror movies. 
Adding coffees, teas, wines, beer..  
Something local to my reaper is always nice too. 

I have an 8 year old, he loves The Flash, Guardians of the Galaxy and Star Wars. He does love surprises from reapers too. Adding he loves pirates and mermaids too!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, here she goes! *Edited 08/19/17 to add more likes. Sorry Reaper! The more I think about what all I lost in my move, the more things pop into my head. I'm just trying to give YOU more to work with. 

_Likes:

•	Carved pumpkins
•	Life-size props
•	Toads
•	Spell book (real book)
•	Oddities (eye, false teeth, monkey paw, fairy skelly, etc.)
•	Skeletons 
•	Candles (faux flames only – new living quarter requirement)
•	Gothic style items
•	Ornaments for a FULL SIZE Halloween Tree
•	Bats (I like the simple rubber bats you get from the drug stores, lol. I even like the paper cut out bats. I want to make a display on my wall.)
•	Kitchen towel set.
* NEWLY ADDED: Tombstones for front yard. I'll even take your old ones! Recycle! Recycle!
_

_•	I LOVE Sleepy Hollow / Headless Horseman stuff. I’ve always wanted a statue of the Headless Horseman (I’ve heard they have them at Home Goods, At Home, TJ Maxx, Marshall’s, etc.), a carved jack-o-lantern of the theme or the Horseshoe prop (framed Hessian Horseshoe) https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1829656068845245/
•	Mermaid Skeleton and Two-Headed Skeleton from At Home
•	Vintage looking items.]_

_Dislikes or Don't Needs:

•	Movie based items (Freddy, Nightmare on Elm Street, etc.) 
•	Plush items
•	Blow molds
•	Cutesy items
•	Disney items
•	Ouija boards
•	Day of the Dead (Dia de los Muertos)
•	Throw pillows (I have enough)
•	Movies and CD’s (unless specifically named)
•	Baby dolls (have enough)
•	Inflatables
•	Halloween villages
•	Aliens
_
_Miscellaneous: 

•	I have 3 cats (2 black, 1 tortoiseshell) 
•	I just moved out of a 3 bedroom / 2 bath house, dining room, study, 2 car garage into a 2 bedroom place with a dining room and storage closet. The move was VERY sudden – almost twenty days from the time I had notice to the time I had to be in my new place. I had no help and many of my things were left behind. I mean rooms of things and the entire garage – all left behind. I’m still remembering things that didn’t make it. I know all of my outside decorations didn’t make it – my cemetery – my tombstones, my few groundbreakers, my very large hanging ghouls, zombies and skeletons, and many of my indoor items and life size props that were stored in the garage and third bedroom. The more I think about it, the more pieces I realize didn’t make it. I’m making my list going off of memory here (which isn’t all that good to begin with, lol) and I’m hoping I can construct a new, happier haunted place here where I am now. I’d love to have a get-together, so I know anything my reaper sends will be greatly appreciated and valued.
•	This list may be amended as I think of more things._


Here's my pinterest link in case you want to get more of an idea about what I like. It's PACKED full of stuff. https://www.pinterest.com/thegigglefairy/


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*Big Reaper 2017: Likes &amp; Dislikes List!*

I'm so happy I logged in in time to play! I pretty much copied/pasted my list from previous reapers, but I wasn't feeling Halloween last year, so nothing got done. 

This year, that's CHANGING!

Likes/Dislikes

Let me start by saying that I will love anything that I get! My set up is a fenced in cemetery at the front of my house, and I plan to do a cauldron creep/witch seance scene in a nook by my door, so anything you can think to add to that! I do add some decorations indoors, but try to stay away from things that make sounds or vibrate because my girls get fuh-REAKED by those. This will probably be updated before the deadline about 9,368 times, so make sure you check the likes/dislikes thread, please! Thank you, whoever gets me!

Likes:

LIGHTING
◦tealights
◦colored/white spotlights
◦strobe lights (need two more of the cheap $5-10 ones!)
◦can always use orange string lights
◦lanterns


PROPS
◦unique tombstones (nothing cheesy, like "Will B. Bach", etc.)
◦spooky scarecrows, ground breakers
◦birds
◦spiders (I have an 8’ one that goes on my roof, so any “spawns” would rock)
◦gargoyles
◦witch broom(s)
◦witch accessories
◦bones (the plaster or foam-ish ones.. or, just not the plasticy ones!)
◦medium to large fake pumpkins (carvable or not)
◦red glass votive holders
◦large or small bird feeder poles (not the feeder itself)
◦fake coals (someone made some from Great Stuff with lights stuffed in them for under a cauldron)
◦creepy cloth



HOUSEWARES
I LOVE to bake, so
◦halloween themed aprons
◦cookie cutters
◦candy molds (like the Wilton/Martha Stewart ones - any brand/theme is fine!)
◦cake tins
◦tea towels
◦cloth napkins
◦placemats

(you get it, Halloween kitchen stuff. If you sew, I'd love hand made ones!)

CRAFTING
Can always use extra supplies to create my Halloween set-up
◦acrylic paints
◦foam brushes (ALWAYS need these!)
◦if you have any halloween stamps/stencils/punches you no longer use, send 'em my way!
◦spray insulation foam (Great Stuff)
◦hot glue gun + glue (mine just broke )
◦Foam Core 


GENERAL
◦Day of the Dead/Sugar Skulls
◦Halloween music/scene setting sounds
◦If you have Halloween props you no longer want
◦Starting a cauldron creep, so if you've done one (or know how!!), you can send a motor and some basic instructions on how to set it up/use it, that would be like... the ultimate Halloween gift!
◦If you’re not feelin’ my list, a small gift card to a Hardware Store would work. 

And candy. Candy will always be good. 

NOTE
Totally not necessary, but I have two girls, 11 and almost 7. I would love to know if my victim has kids so that I can include them, so I figured I'd share 

DISLIKES
gore. if it has blood/guts, I dowannit
don't have a place for zombie/alien/apocolypse type stuff
cutesy props (i love cutesy housewares..!)
dolls
dvds/movies
vanilla scented anything
circus stuff

For the record, I have a couple pinterest boards that may help (maybe?)
https://www.pinterest.com/ladygoats/halloween-fall/


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Witchymom* I feel you in relation to the "eating of the young"! I have an almost-20 year old who swears she's going to move into the house next door when the current owner dies. I won't ever be able to get rid of her!!!![

*Stinkerbelle & Frog Prince* I want to see everything about your Geocaching Nightmare! I never dream of working that into a Halloween thing! 

Why was I not able to add quotes in??? Probably operator error.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, after reading likes list for ideas to add to mine, I think I'm ready....though if I think of anything, I will add it here....

First of all, thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me.

My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating are black, purple, red, green, silver, and touches of orange. I'm an XL or L in shirts, if that ever comes up. 

I mostly do indoor decorating due to my neighborhood, and I'm heavily involved in my local haunt (Enigma Sigma Die!), so I'm not even home for Halloween - I'm working!  I don't have themes in my house for the most part (though I should think about that) - I just try to get Halloween touches in every room!

I have a husband and several (6) cats. I also have Pinterest if that helps the stalking process.....

I'm near the following stores: Cracker Barrel, Walmart, Target, Aldi, Kmart, Winn-Dixie, TJ Maxx, Home Depot, Lowes, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, Publix, Trader Joes, Marshalls, Ross, Bealls, Bealls Outlet, Homegoods, Walgreens, CVS, Whole Foods, Tuesday Morning. 

Now, on to the likes/dislikes:

Likes
Halloween earrings/socks/hairbands/hats/scarves/stuff like that. I work in ticketing at my haunt, so anything I can wear along with the haunt tank top to creep it up is awesome! Note: the no-horror-dudes-rule doesn't apply here! 
Nightmare Before Christmas
Edgar Allen Poe
Tim Burton
Disney’s Haunted Mansion and other Disney Halloween 
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow
Addams Family
Peanuts Halloween
Classic/Universal Monsters
Beetlejuice
Edward Gorey
Vampira
The Munsters
Elvira
Vintage Halloween anything!
Bats
Blow molds (have none – would love to start a collection!)
Black cats
Spiders
Baking/cooking Halloween supplies/utensils
Halloween cookbooks (I love cooking/baking!)
Pumpkins
Full moon
Skeletons/skulls
Halloween ornaments...I finally got a Halloween tree! Time to try to build an ornament collection!
Ghosts
Gothic/Victorian/Steampunk/Egyptian/Psychobilly/Day of the Dead- looking items
Coffins
Scarecrows
Gargoyles
Tea
Halloween cat toys 
Thrift store finds
Anything hand-crafted or sewn – I’m always in awe of people’s amazing creativity (since I’m not terribly crafty that way)
Carved Funkins – if you’re creative that way, go for it! I’d love to see your creativeness!
I’d love to add a kitchen witch to my house!
Battery-powered LED taper candles (I got a candelabra on clearance last year, & I don’t want wax all over it - but not in black, please, as the candelabra itself is black)
If you're involved in a local haunt as well, or just visit one, I would love a souvenir from your haunt! Shirt, coozie, keychain, whatever! 

Dislikes

Clowns
Zombie stuff
dead babies
inflatables (I have cats, so they wouldn’t last long)
gory stuff
horror movie dudes (Jason, Freddy, Chucky, etc. – I love the guys, but not in my Halloween decorating)
aliens
skeleton animals (cats/dogs) (sorry, too painful, as I’ve lost a few pets over the years)
fall/harvest décor (we don’t have a fall in FL really)
anything that strobes (medical reasons)
Wiccan/Satanic stuff
Biohazard/scientist stuff
Rats
Bugs/roaches
edibles (unless it won’t melt – I live in FL, so everything melts in the heat down here)
overdose of glitter (I can take it in small touches or just really cool-looking, but not glitter crazy)
Halloween bracelets/necklaces (my skin reacts crazy to some jewelry-except earrings)
Makeup (I’m super-picky about that stuff, & it probably wouldn’t survive the FL heat anyway)

Can’t Use (probably ‘cause I have lots of them already)
Fuzzy socks
Halloween music
Horror novels
Wax candles/holders
Halloween towels
Halloween cookie cutters

Thank you so much! Can't wait to start stalking the mailman!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was going to just cut and paste Kymm's likes, but I thought that would be really lazy..lol, so here are mine..

_*LIKES*_

Anything for a creepy Victorian cemetery..dried flowers, moss, crows, cherubs...
any kind of Victorian vintage clothes (I tend to like white, black and ivory things for Halloween)
pumpkins
a groundbreaker
creepy cloth ALWAYS
big spiders
a raven or buzzard
I still need some kind of lighting..every year I say I will buy something and never do..
Halloween vintage looking pillows
Halloween colored craft acrylic paint or brushes
lanterns
a big hanging upside down bat

I have a dog, 4 cats and 2 niece's 4 and 5, who love Halloween and can't wait until I decorate this year!
AND if my reaper wants to test their creativity..






maybe something like one of these...

this is hard..easiest thing to do with me is think old..Victorian..ghostly..not gory or bloody..and for outside because I don't decorate indoors 

_Dislikes :_

blood and gore
purple sparkles
glittery things
dinosaurs
movie peeps.."Jason and the gang"
creepy dolls
stick all in my hedges for 2 years spider webs
I have 3 wreaths..I love them all but only have 2 doors..so if you send one..make it green to match my neighbor's door..
no small indoor nicknacks please..unless its like a scented candle
no potions .. I get tempted to use them on family members..
no clowns, aliens or walkers please
no cuties
and I think I have every animal skellie possible..
I am making this a challenge..hmmm..no spellbooks


Thats really all I can think of..I am really okay with anything..I just like the fun of secret reaper!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> *
> 
> *Stinkerbelle & Frog Prince* I want to see everything about your Geocaching Nightmare! I never dream of working that into a Halloween thing!


I got around to uploading some photos to my albums of last year's geocaching nightmare. I have others to thank for many of the photos. Why is it I plan on taking lots of photos of things to help with next year's placement of things and I never seen to get the camera out to take them till everything is back in their boxes.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to be stalking lists later tonight.....again-lol. It seems like the days have slowed to a crawl just waiting to learn the name of my victim. I will probably update my list at least twice more before the deadline. I am just so excited and I just can't hide it-lol


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

okay heading over to finalize my list. I will pop off the final list to Bethane also


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I did the 2nd reaper last year but I am oh so excited to do the Big Reaper for the first time!

To my Reaper: Whatever you decide to do just know I'm thankful for whatever you end up sending me. I hope you have a blast putting this together for me. I'll probably update my list up until the end of the sign up period but I can't see it changing too much.

*Likes:* 
Gravestones (mini and average sized)
Ghosts (realistic)
Witches 
Witchcraft items
Skeletons/bones 
Spiders/webs
Black cats
Pumpkins
Nightmare Before Christmas (especially Jack Skellington)
Hocus Pocus
Harry Potter (depending on the quiz I'm either a Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw)
Creepy/spooky aesthetic
Candles (real or battery)
Wands
Potion Bottles
Spell Books
DIY/art supplies (I really want to start making my own tombstones)
Gargoyles 
Creepy music for my graveyard
Black (or appropriate) bath bomb for Halloween night
Fog Scents
Flowers/flora for graves
Cemetery sign (generic is ok but I have unofficially named my haunt Dead Bell Manor)
Cheese cloth/spooky cloth
Mini Gravestones (3 to 6 inches) 
Prop Hourglass and Prop Scythe for DEATH from Discworld skeleton going in my cemetery
Victorian/gothic aesthetic
Classic horror movies (Night of the Living Dead is my favorite)
Colors: black, purple, green, orange

*Dislikes:* 
Blood/gore (a little blood is OK but not a lot)
Zombies 
Vintage/retro
Day of The Dead
Aliens
Pirates
Clowns/carnival 
Lots of glitter (a little is ok for indoor items)
Devil/demons/Hell
Vampires
Horror movie guys (Freddie, Jason, etc)
Inflatables
Please no Urns as we just had to cremate my FIL



*Themes:* 

Craft Room: I recently got my own craft room and have decided to go with a witchcraft theme for it so I can have a touch of Halloween year round. I don't have much for it yet but I want to put a curiosity cabinet with spell books, potion bottles, crystals, and a skull or two. I want it to look like a room that a witch would go to when they need to do their magic. I already have some tarot cards but I do need a case (or something) for them. I do have some miniature tombstones that I'm going to put on a shelf. They range from 3 to 6 inches. I would love more!

Front Porch: The porch is a spider infestation. I cover my entire front porch in spider webs. Thinking of upgrading to a webcaster gun but for now I just use cotton webs. I have a few egg sacs I made last year but I would love more! I can also always use more tiny spiders to sprinkle through out the webs. I have two giant clothesline spiderwebs that I made and I have a life size skelly that I wrapped in cotton webs that hangs out in one of the clothe line webs. I light the scene with a purple/red swirling led light. On the steps leading to the porch is where I put my jack o' lanterns and pumpkins (both real and fake).

Driveway: I set up my cemetery in the driveway. It didn't work out that great last year but I'm hoping to improve that this year. All of my tombstones are store bought so I would LOVE some homemade stones. I like stones that look more realistic. Please no RIP stones. I already have a few. Speaking of stones one of my projects is to modify my stones to add a base for them to sit on since I can't stake the stones into my driveway (packed gravel). I stuck a skelly in a bush to wave to passersby but I would love some way to make them stand on their own so they can hangout wherever in the cemetery. I decorate the cemetery with real and led candles to add some orange light. I use green and blue LED spot lights in the cemetery. In the garage we have a projector set up with cast a ghost on one of the windows. I would love a good HD ghost scene for that window. (it would need to be on a USB drive as the projector doesn't have a way to be hooked up to a DVD player) Eventual goal is to add mausoleum with a flying crank ghost and a wall of stones to the garage door. Planning on building a PVC fence and columns to stop TOTs from walking through the cemetery. I had a couple kids go into it last year and trip on things.

Upper Floors: On the second floor I put a ghost girl I built in front of a window with a black light underneath her. A giant spider goes on top of the porch's roof. Goals for this year is to modify one of my clothesline spiderwebs to go from the attic window to the porch roof.

Inside: No real theme for anywhere except my craft room. I have a skull wax metler that has glowing green eyes but that's really it.

*Other Info:* Primarily an outdoor haunt but my SO and I just inherited his parents' home (his dad died a few weeks ago and his mom died end of last summer) and I have very little for indoor decorations. It's a 130 year old Victorian home. For TOT I dress up as a witch. I have pictures of last years' haunt on my profile. I wasn't super happy with it, my fog set up didn't work (I need a new fog chiller), I couldn't get my tombstones stakes to go into our driveway and I had minor surgery on my arm so I couldn't set my haunt up as much as I wanted and I had trouble with people tripping on my spotlights (no one was hurt thank goodness). I collect rubber ducks, always looking for more! We have lots of cats. My pinterest is linked in my signature. I'm ok with homemade/DIYed items, thrift/used items, re-gifts, new items, whatever you think is appropriate.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I am excited to get back in after being out the past few years! I really enjoy anything Halloween related and my little girls love halloween too! I am hoping to do a kid friendly party this year for 6-9 year olds so any party serving stuff or kitchen deco would be cool.

Likes:
Friday the 13th 
Nightmare on Elm Street
Any 80s-90s Horror movie stuff
Zombies
Skeleton anything
Halloween Kitchen stuff
Old Skeleton style keys
Vintage
Bloody/Gory
Jack O Lanterns
Witches
Fog scents
LED Candles
Cemetary
Ornaments
LeMax Halloween


Dislikes:

Cutesy stuff
Glitter Stuff

I really enjoy anything halloween or horror related. I like classic monsters, I like the vintage halloween stuff. I like anything pumpkin or skeleton related. I keep up all my little collectibles year round so I can have a halloween feel all the time! My girls have names for the skeletons that sit in our lounge area upstairs! We always dress up as a family each year and try to theme it together when we can. I decorate up all the inside with webs and skeletons and spooky pictures and spiders, etc. Outside I usually pick a theme and do it up as big as I can. A couple years ago I did a big zombie theme with a scene from atmosfearFX projected in the windows and motion activated crawlers and other little tricks. Got a ton of positive feedback and most kids told me I had the coolest house in the neighborhood. I am always looking to more lighting or sound effects to make it as spooky as I can. I have an image to uphold now ya know! 

I am always looking for old or old looking things like radios phones keys anything that would look cool in a haunted hotel. I want to do a full "Dead and Breakfast" theme one of these days.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Outdoor haunt – this year's theme is Creepy Hollow – Tarrytown, New York – circa 1790. Spooky, menacing, moody, rustic and evil.

Likes/Needs: Secondhand and homemade is great!

Pumpkins – any sturdy material - scary, evil, spooky….nothing smiley or cheerful
Skulls and skeletons
Bats
Scary pumpkin patch scene setters
Historic Army uniform (for Headless Horseman)
Orange, red, yellow lighting (indoor and outdoor – the indoor lighting is for the garage/workshop areas).
Vultures, owls or other realistic looking birds (No taxidermy and I already have lots of $1 store crows & owls)
Thick scratchy rope
Ghouls
Ghosts 
Lantern for grave keeper
Pumpkin lawn stakes (spooky only) ghosts are fine, too.

Dislikes – cute, fluffy, ceramic, glitzy, ornamental


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Here is my list, I'll try to update it if I think of anything more

I'd be thrilled with hand made, thrifted is great, repurposed is fun, new and or used is ok.

Likes:
Curiosity Cabinet (I am setting up a year round one with that I will go extreme with for Halloween)
Subtly Creepy, (anything that startles when you take a closer look)
Realistic looking pumpkins, lighted or not 
I have a tiny 5 lb female yorkie-poo who loves to wear clothes. She also fits in some preemie/small newborn human clothes so thrifted Halloween outfits would be great!
Witches
I'm hoping to have a kids party for my 7 year old son and his friends.
Skeletons
I mostly decorate indoors because we live rurally and never get any ToTs 
Halloween Mugs (especially big ones, I use them year round for coffee)
Medieval (castle decor, weapons etc)
White Led lights especially small or short string (not battery) 
Glass cloches
Steampunk
Realistic Bats, Rats and other critters

Dislikes:
I'm not really into Clowns,
nothing to gory
Inflatables
Licensed Characters (except Harry Potter, books not movies; my son is a huge fan)
Perfumed or scented items (severe allergies)
Cutesy decor

I'll work on updating my Pinterest for this year as well
https://www.pinterest.com/anitakoene/


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Loving it! Likes....scarys ghost, creepy pumpkins,werewolves, haunted houses, star wars(not halloween buy i do a halloween themes star wars display). Dislikes..zombies, new vampires, and thats about it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> though if anyone wants to send me some testies  who am i to say no


Hey, a specimen bottle with testies. Who am I to judge?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my list, I know it's long and detailed, but I want to give my reaper as much as possible to work with. I want him or her to get a sense of my style and what I'm going for.

I’m planning a more traditional witch display. So anything for that would be fun too. Use your imagination. Potion bottles, familiars, which could be black cats, toads, ravens, owls, or anything else you could think. I would really like a large toad, and saw one at Micheals yesterday, or Ribbit the Frog garden statue if you happen to have one lying around. He’s been discontinued. I have a few potion books, but more would be lovely. A realistic looking cauldron. I have seen some plastic ones really done up nicely to look like real aged metal. Caged skele-fairies, or Cornish pixies from Harry Potter. I’d love really cool charms to adorn portion bottles. I have a pinterest page for this. https://www.pinterest.com/imthegoddess/witch-display/

I do a grave yard, and have some nice tombstones I bought from a friend who was downsizing. More tombstones would be great. I use flameless candles at the base of the tombstones too.

I did my first Halloween tree last year, and loved it. I’d cherish a really cool topper you make. I was going for a more traditional ornament look, but I just bought some ornaments from my recent visit to the Haunted Mansion. I’ll post pictures on my profile page.

Two years ago, I had all my pose n stay skeletons playing in the front yard. I had a bride and groom sitting in chairs by a big tree, and they had their dog beside them. In the tree, I had a skeleton cat staring at two skeleton crows who were perched on the bird feeder. Another skeleton was riding around in my boys’ old battery operated Jeep. I had a Viking skeleton sword fighting with a pirate skeleton, and another skeleton riding a razor scooter. Any costumes for the skeletons would be fun. I try to do a whimsical, fun display, and a little boy about 3 loved this display and stopped by every day to pet the dog, and check out the skeleton in the Jeep.

Last year I did a haunted hotel theme in my living room/ office. I found some cool retro looking suitcases at Home Goods, and my mom is sent me her old typewriter for the desk, and I bought an old looking phone. I had my skeleton guest dressed in evening gowns I bought at thrift stores, but I didn’t have any men’s dresswear. Faux diamond jewelry for the ladies, even a tiara would be fun. I have a bellhop costume thanks to Sakigirl, and I have a maid and a butler. Other things that would fit this scene would be welcome. A check in/ room key cubby would be great.

If you are mechanically gifted, I would like a haunted swing, a flying crank ghost, a tombstone peeper, or any other animated object for the graveyard. Nothing expensive, either second hand or something you create inexpensively.

Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of Halloween related indoor decor

Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create

Spooky paintings, photos, love the macabre and the altered vintage looking photos. Old photos of witches in thrift store frames.

Spider Egg Sacks. I have one Bethene made me, but I could use more. I do a spider scene, and I have a pneumatic jumping spider, as well as some other spiders and webbing.

Bayou or New Orleans style cemetery items.

Day of the Dead

Oh, and finally, I have a large collection of Lemax Spooky Town, I am beginning to get landscape platforms for my display. If you like making those type things, here is a link to the size and kind I’ve been buying, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-C...510c12&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=302385429594


Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planning to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies or evil babies, or deformed babies. Best to leave babies alone in general
clowns, carnevil, etc..


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Likes/Dislikes:

I will honestly love anything that comes my way so please don't stress is.  


Love: 
Hocus Pocus 
Addams Family 
Edward Scissorhands
Sleepy Hollow 
Practical Magic
Frankenstein/Bride of Frank
Ghostbusters (My 3 year old is currently obsessed with Ghostbusters, so I was thinking of trying to do a bit of a theme for him this year)

Like:
Skulls/Skeletons
Tombstones
Gore 
Witch Stuff 
Creepy Stuff
Creepy Pictures
Spider Webs
Gothic Decore 
Halloween Art 
Pumpkins
Bats
Cheesecloth
Indoor or Outdoor items are both usable 
Pinball - I love playing pinball, especially horror/spooky themed machines. 
Escape rooms
Halloween scrapbook items - (stickers, cut outs, paper...pretty much any of the crafty things you can find at Michaels.) 


You all amaze me with your crafting abilities... so I know I would love anything you make! And if you're anything like me and not very crafty at all.. anything you happen to find will be awesome as well. 


Dislikes: 
Clowns
Anything super cutesy 
Aliens
Country/Rustic 
Dolls & zombie babies
Window Stickers 


Don't need: 
Movies, music, snakes, candy

My pinterest board are pretty empty.. but i'll try adding some more things in the next few weeks.  

http://www.pinterest.com/kerimonster/


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I like art created by you people! Paintings of jack o'lantern or ghosts! I also really like jack o'lantern decorations, or vintage indoor decorations. I like things that can light up, and I could place on a table or desk. I enjoy vintage posters as well, that feature classic looking Halloween images like ghost, jack o'lanterns, witches, and cats. I also love Halloween pillows, (Not down) that are jack o'lantern, or any thing Halloween! Anything hand made is my favorite, but if you are not crafty that's ok!

I do not need any movies, or candles.


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

I live in a very small place, so either small or outdoor decorations are ideal, as is wall art or books. I'm a crafter, and I love getting handmade things. I'm also a tribal bellydancer, so jewelry, makeup, and costume pieces are always welcome. I really love the following:
Early Halloween aesthetic, from the 1900s-1940s, as well as Victorian-era spiritualism and magic.
Addams Family (comic, show, and movies)
graveyards (I always put headstones for the front yard.)
Vincent Price
Ray Bradbury, Shirley Jackson, Neil Gaiman 
Alice In Wonderland, Labyrinth, Disney
ghosts, werewolves, and Universal Monsters
Samhain and magickal traditions 
any animal associated with Halloween (cats, bats, owls, vultures, rats, bugs, etc.) 
silent movies 
pumpkins 
skulls 
Tim Burton 
Halloween music and books 
The husband and I are also really in to tiki (our living room IS a tiki bar). Spooky tiki things are great for both of us. 

I don't like stuff too gory. A little gory is fine, a little gross is fine. Just not too much (super over the top is an exception; I love Sweeney Todd and Repo! The Genetic Opera). 
My one legitimate fear is clowns. PLEASE NO CLOWNS. 
Also, please nothing with real animal products, such as leather or feathers, etc. Found things (feathers, bones) are okay, I just don't want anything harmed for this purpose. 

I guess I have a Pinterest now. https://www.pinterest.com/figurativepie/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty interesting lists!

There are only a few that are very short and lacking details. Come on Haunters you can do better than those. It really helps the Reaper have fun with your Reap. I know that I have spend countless hours in some cases digging back through old posts to get a good feel for my Reapee. Some of you are relatively new to this or don't post much so it really makes it difficult. So, PLEASE go back and edit your list and give some more specifics.

Tell us a little about how and where you use those skeletons. In the yard? Creepy? Haunted Cemetery? Abandoned one?

Show us some photos of past years. What kind of music do you use? Do you need music or sounds? How many kids to you usually have?

Come on there are only a few that need fleshing out but it will increase your odds of getting something/things that you like and I guarantee it will make it much easier on your Reaper.

I wasn't going to join because I really don't need more Halloween stuff---in fact I am purging a lot of it. But, this is a tradition and I hate to miss out. I've got to work on a list of some sort to send to bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very good observation Printer, less is not more, MORE is more!!! LOL!!! and it does help tremendously with deciding what to do for your victim,,,,,, 
The one thing I always say is about witches, so many love witches, but don't say what, potion bottles, spell books, cauldrons, etc,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

when I see vague lists I almost panic even though I do nearly every Reaper all year. I love details but realize that many of you may be intimidated by the long detailed lists that some of us do. Don't be. really, I would love anything that you make or buy for me and that is true of others here, too. I do still get intimidated when I get some of the big crafters because I have to really work hard to come up with things I make.

Remember we all share one thing and that is the LOVE OF HALLOWEEN. It is so super cool to get something====anything for Halloween as a gift!!!!

So all of you with small lists GIVE US SOME JUICY DETAILS SO YOU CAN GET A GREAT AND FABULOUS BOX OF REAPER GOODIES. And if you have a small list be prepared because we may just go wild anyway!!!! Haunters are like that sometimes!!!

I can tell you that some of my favorite Reaps through the years have been some small boxes of things that were so cool. Sometimes I would have never thought of things that others find or make. Haunting is just wonderful and this Forum is absolutely amazing to be able to have these Reaps with virtual strangers.

Let the Reaping commence SOOOOOOONNNNNNNN.

I plan to be in the bushes all weekend at bethenes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Really excited for the reaper it's funny when you look at people's Pinterest pages and find out wow we have the same taste . I can so rock this person as a victim


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is my pinterest page 
https://www.pinterest.com/chachabella/halloween-ideas/
I love creepy handmade stuff. Outside is more important to me than indoors. Anything corpsed is loved. Gore isn't quite my thing. Creepy is much better. 

What I actually _need _are creepy pumpkins. My next door neighbors had a bonfire and burnt down a good portion of their yard and mine, taking out my pumpkin scarecrow dude and all of my collection of pumpkins and jack-o-lanterns at his base. So all of that has to be replaced/rebuilt.










I'm not into cute or glitter. I don't like my stuff to look store bought ... but pride myself that everything is unique and hand made. So honestly even a tool or material to build with would even be extremely appreciated!



I'll add to this as I think about what else to add!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

chachabella I love the lighting in your display (gorgeous picture with the sunset too)! I bet you were so upset with your neighbor!
printersdevil - thanks for the encouragement on the detailed lists. It is so much more fun to shop/craft/dream for a victim when you have a good list to dig into!

Been reading through all the lists and getting inspired - can't wait to get my victim! Reading the lists helped me work on getting my revised list done for this year so I can finally sign up!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love Halloween and most things about it!!

Dislikes: gory things, sadistic things, movie figures like Freddy, Jason, etc. just not my thing.

I LOVE witches and anything for them. I always welcome anything witchy and will find a place for it. We have hundreds of trick or treaters and have a large yard walk thru that is not scary although some kids think it is. You can see my full size props in the FB links in my signature. I don't always put everything out and even pick and choose what to use as we are setting up. It keeps it more fun for me and at least to me feels less staged. Last year we had to put one of our dogs down on Halloween and I melted down and we did nothing. I could not even turn the light on to give out candy. So, I am really looking forward to this year.

I wanted to add a scene for a country type witch who uses herbs and natural items in healing and hexing. Sort of an old time witch healer crossed with Professor Sprout from Harry Potter. I have a Prof. Sprout costume and will probably be her this year. I would love to have some tied up fake herbs and plants to use for this scene. I have made a lot of these in the past but have sent them all out in earlier Reapers so if you are inclined to help me out with some that would be great. I would really love some garlic hanging. It seems I can't find anyone selling the fake stuff any more. A spell book along these lines with some graphics would be amazing. (hey a girl can ask for the shiny gift from Santa can't she????

Again, please don't let things on my list intimidate you. I am not hard to please. I can come up with a way to include most anything with my witches, wizards and fortune tellers.

If you sew (even a little is better than me) I could use small round tablecloth(s) for the round accent tables (the ones with the screw on legs) I will be adding these tables for fortune tellers and could use any bright or gawdy colors.

Fortune Tellers and Wizards and anything that you think would enhance them or be used by them. I do have lots of props, but would welcome things that you come up with and would be honored to use it. 

Another area that was to be new last year was a fortune teller or witch who reads crystals. So this is open for additions.

Anything that you think is magical or magic looking from a kid's view point would be wonderful.

LIGHTS ARE DEFINITELY OF GREAT NEED. (reds, green, purple or blue) I love LEDS but I also love the colored large spotlights, too.





we also have a small cemetery where things can always be added--tombstones, urns, grave risers, bones, skulls, etc.

We also have a lot of the JOL pumpkins with the electric lights in them. Sometimes we use them to line the sidewalk or pathways and sometimes make a large pumpkin patch. So they are always welcome. Smiling ones or scary are welcomed.

I have a big assortment of the around 3 foot tall hanging witches that we hang from the beams in the living area and we open the double doors so that TOTers can see them. Out front in the bushes and at various places on the lawn we have some crashed witches that need to be back in the witches flying school inside.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

here are my likes and dislikes sorry is long 
my likes are more of a guideline you do not need to stick to it , if you tinhk I would like some thats not on my list fill free to sent it, I am not a picky person. I will be greatful for anything you send BUT PLEASE DO STICK TO MY DISLIKES thanks and happy haunting 

LIKES
Elvira, Misterss of the Dark stuff (I would love the new Elvira Rock Candy figure not the pop vinyl one)
the Addams Family stuff (I own all the dvds and movies Original is best) 
Horror books: (HARDCOVER) Sanctum by Madeleine Roux, Dark side of the Road bySimon R. Green, Dead man walking by Simon R. Green, the Turning by Francine Prose, the Hidden by Sarah Pinborough, the Shadow by Walter B. Gibson, Midnight Riot by Ben Aaronovitch, Dead until dark by Charlaine Harris, Real Vampires have More to Love by Gerry Barlett 
Horror model kits ( any one will do)
Shrunken Heads 
Voodoo stuff 
Gargoyles ( big or small)
Halloween Jewelry ( for my Mother)
oddities (anything weird, odd, creepy)
Target Halloween Snake Candle Holder - Hyde and Eek! Boutique ( 2 of them)
Halloween t-shirt (womens 2x, mens 1x)
Super Sculpey Sculpturing Compound 1 lb. box, Beige (to make halloween stuff)
23 Ft Mega Spider Web (Spirit Halloween)
big inflatable Spider 

Dislikes list
NO zombie babies
NO the Walking Dead
NO blood and gore
NO Nightmare before Christmas
NO Glitter
NO dog or cat skeletons
NO Cutesy items
NO Sugar skulls
NO clowns 
NO HAND TOWELS OR POT HOLDERS
NO DEVIL STUFF
NO PEANUTS 
NO pentagrams 
NO STEPHEN KING


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Before I begin with my list I want to thank my Reaper in advance for all the wonderful things you will send me. If you are good at any craft, I appreciate handmade items. Recycled used items are OK. Goodwill items are OK. If you want to buy new items that is OK too. If you want to make it super easy for yourself, I can always use a Lowes or Home Dept gift card.

This year we are turning our normal Resurrection Vale Cemetery into the Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween Town Cemetery. We do not want it to look Christmasy just the normal Halloween Town Cemetery. I have a Jack, Sally. Oggie Boogie and Zero. I have also made Zero’s headstone and Sally’s Cookbook and “Spices” and have made some crooked fencing panels.

Likes:
NBC props. Any Character prop not mentioned above.
Any headstone like the ones in the movie.
Lock, Stock and Barrel Masks so I can make the little trio
Lock, Stock and Barrel Clothing
Halloween Town Cemetery Sign
Nightmare Before Christmas Countdown Clock (Countdown to Halloween)
Skeleton Vulture
Cheese Cloth
NBC soundtrack (I play mp3's through our outdoor speakers) 
NBC Mp4 videos that are NBC related (Video that play on my FX projector)
2 inch thick formular cut in sizes to create headstones and make them easier to ship. (We can not get this stuff in AZ so I have to import mine. Shipping it in two boxes makes it cheaper to ship) For those of you who have this readily available this might sound like a bad gift, but to me it is like gold, we can only get the one inch here in Arizona.
Child skeletons
Gargoyles
Christopher Radke Halloween ornaments
Stain Glass Halloween Ornaments I have a 4 ft black Halloween Tree
Any kind of Halloween Town Cemetery Wreath I could put on my front door.
Ideas on how to make the Curved Cemetery Hill you see in the movie with the moon behind it.
I love the raggedy black spooky garland on Grandin Road and have been wondering if something like that could be made with strips of black cloth or black plastic bags?
As mentioned earlier gift cards to Lowes or Home Depot are always welcome. These are my go to places for supplies. 
Both Lil Ghouliette and I have new kittens that are chewing up everything so any kitten toy or chew toy would be great.
Electric tea lights 
Halloween Kitchen Towels
I also like Halloween Coffee Cups with handles large enough to get four fingers in the handle (I have arthritis in my hands so sometimes it is easier to hold a cup open handed).


Dislike:
Clowns
Gore
Zombie Babies
Candles (they melt in shipping)
No Candy (It also melts)
No Glitter


https://www.facebook.com/resurrectionvale/


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you in advance. Last year was my first year and it was so damn exciting!! So appreciative of all the time on everyones part to make this so successful! 


Likes-- My pinterest page really spells out what I love about Halloween! 

Nightmare before Christmas- Lock, Shock, and Barrel-- their masks would be awesome! 
Nightmare before Christmas zero 
Trick-R-Treat Sam!
Vintage Halloween- Specifically pumpkins/witches/ghosts
Bethany Lowe Halloween looking items
Vintage blow molds
Old school/ vintage looking jack o lantern treat pumpkins
Old school/vintage looking devils 
Skeletons/and or/ bones that we could have outside in our graveyard
Cool lighting for outdoors
Different animations for our Halloween Fx projector (bought it at Home Depot!)
Spiders to hang up outside in our graveyard
Spiderwebs
Moving portraits (the ones when you look one way are something, then another way and they morph into something demonic/gross/scary). Love the black and white or antique ones. 
ghosts I could hang up
yard breakers



Dislikes-
Excessive glitter
Clowns. Hate them. 
Zombie anything
Gore
Pirate


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

*Likes And Dislikes List for the Big reaper 2017*

I did the 2nd reaper last year and am even more excited to do the big reaper for the first time! 

Here is my list for my reaper to help but am grateful for whatever you send me  

Likes: realistic scary props/decor, outdoor cemetery decor, creepy dolls, indoor spooky decor to fill space on shelves or counters, horror movie related decor/props, etc. The cemetery setup I have outside consists of tombstones and some zombie heads poking up out of the ground. I also have a pumpkin scarecrow and corpses that I made last year following instructions from someone on the forum. 

If you're crafty and want to make something spooky or fun I'm all for it! The more unique/personal handmade touch the better!  I hand make a lot of my decorations so whatever you make would probably fit right in  But if you aren't crafty that's OK too! 

The indoor props I have include life size mannequin dressed like Michael Myers, the pig costume from Saw (along with a foot attached to a chain), the clown from IT, and a Chucky doll. I have a coffin with a corpse in it as well. I have a bunch of black bird crows and torn up cheesecloth I place around the house. So anything that compliments those props would be great! A 13 hour clock would be awesome too!

Dislikes: cute Halloween, glittery Halloween, kids Halloween, etc. I basically am not a fan of the G/PG rated Halloween decorations (a lot of the 'cute' sparkly things you find at hobby stores like Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc...although I have found some skeleton decorations there that I've liked before!).

I hope that helps! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tried to make my list as detailed as possible in the hopes my reaper will find something that strikes their imagination/fancy. If not keep in mind one of the things I love about the reaper is seeing new aspects of Halloween that I hadn’t thought to incorporate so don’t be put off if your crafting/shopping specialty is not on my list – I know I will find a way to incorporate it!

*Style:* Gothic/Creepy. Homemade/repurposed is my favorite, thrifted is great, new is good as well.

* House: *We decorate pretty elaborately with gothic décor in the house including a serial killer in the pantry, a coffin cooler/funeral themed room for the bar, a dungeon in the basement, witch/potion area by the fireplace, ravens/branches in the kitchen, spooky picture wall in the dining room with a snake infested chandelier etc. This year I am adding a zombie hand/light wall display.

* Yard:* We have a cemetery in the yard which currently is mostly tombstones we made from old pallets but over the last few years I have started making some nice foam tombstones. Working to make/collect more. Spookerstar and I made a large scarecrow for the yard with thrift store items, paper mache and an old skeleton ribcage that came out great. The yard is my main focus this year – I want to add a bunch of Jack o’Lanterns and ideally an arch in the pumpkinrot style. Also going to add a spooky location sign post and begin adding locations. Last year we also added a spider tunnel which I plan to move to the steps leading to my front door this year.

* Likes *(while I love all things Halloween I am focusing on my yard this year so focused my likes there):
Carved Jack o’Lanterns (Like spooky faces best)
Jack o’Lantern Carving Supplies (for fake pumpkins)
Jack o”Lantern lights
Tombstones (I prefer spooky or real names instead of funny names), or supplies to make them
Black cat
Toads 
Owls
Cemetery fence
Lighting (I bought several sets of zombie hands from grandin road and they came with great hanging candle holders but thought it could be neat to swap out with some alternative creepy ones so each hand is holding something different)
Black material or cheesecloth to drape (can never have too much)
Stretchy spiders webs, spiders of all shapes and sizes for spider tunnel
Music (I have all the midnight syndicate music but love being introduced to others spooky music favorites or mixes)

Spooky Location Sign (I want to add a sign post that has individual signs attached pointing to various spooky locations like Transylvania, Salem etc. with each sign being different so if you are so inclined to create one of the location signs for my post it would be a welcome addition)


* Dislikes*
Don’t usually purchase or use cutesy or kid Halloween items, blow molds or gore. Zombie babies and clowns are not my thing either. I tend to avoid glitter unless it is used sparingly.


 The above likes are not all encompassing just a general idea of what I am currently working on or enjoy so if you have a favorite thing you make or an item you found feel free to ignore my likes entirely. I am in constant awe of the items the forum members find and or make so be it a garage sale, homemade or store bought I will be in Halloween Heaven.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

First, a huge Thank you to Bethene for putting this together! I have always loved these threads and loved seeing all the wonderful gifts. So many creative creations!!* Thank you in advance to my Secret Reaper! After reading PrintersDevils' post I realized I had to try to be more detailed. So here it goes.... * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
I am a Hunter and Gatherer by nature and Love Crafted, Homemade, Second Hand, Vintage,and Thrifted items. I love going to thrift stores and Yardsales so please no need to worry about things not being brand new. Also no need to worry about quantity. Quality over Quantity







Store Bought items are always great too! Enjoy the hunt









Themes I Love

Retro and Vintage Halloween!*
Classic Halloween Monsters including Frankenstein, The Bride, Werewolf, Swamp Creature, Mummy, Dracula etc. Note No Glitter on my Vampires!








Classic Witches and Black Cats. Salem style*
Fortune Tellers

Some things I am needing to add to these themes

Brooms
Tarot Cards
Ornate Planchette
Spellbooks
Palmistry Hand*
Tea Leaf Reading Cup
Wall art and/or ornate frames ( gold, copper, and black) Examples in pinterest. Vintage style posters/signs
Vintage cut outs
Embroidery hoops and other wall decor Examples in my Pinterest
Witch Hands for the wall.
Hand Mirror(s)
Occult Items
Oddities such as Teeth, Glass Eye balls, Bug and Bat Taxidermy
Feathers
Crystal pedestal
13 Hour Clock
Vintage and retro style Masks (Ben Cooper style)
Vintage Fortune teller Beistle repro Wheel
Vintage Pyrex/ Anchor Hocking black and white dishes and or decals for pyrex dishes.(photo ideas in pinterest)*
Vintage Halloween figurines. Black Cats/ ghosts/devils/ witches etc. lefton style
Vintage style Halloween toys/ Favors for a display( pinterest example)
Halloween Putz Houses homemade or store bought.
Michaels has Candy Corn colored bottle brush trees that I love
Target has a few items I have pinned on my pinterest including a Witch doll, Bat candle holder, Boo sign and Wheel of fate.

I also love to dress up each year. I Love Bohemian style skirts. Professor Trelawney style Outfits. If you want to go to Salvation Army have at it. I could also use some black lace up boots







I'm a size 8 1/2 shoe and 10/12 in clothes *More a 12 on the bottom







BOOM hahahaa I love flowy skirts *Sanderson Style Witch Costumes. I tend to wear cool colors. 

I'm also in desperate need of a Fortune teller head scarf with coins and jewels beads etc. This is one of my most wants this year. If anyone out there is reading this please let me know where I can find this. I love Moons and Stars. 

Also as I stated at the top I am a Hunter and Gatherer meaning I hunt for the deal. I create things myself, and I always seek out a bargain







I am not opposed to vintage reproductions ans handmade 

I am on the East coast and do not have a .99 cent store. I have seen a thread on this store and love a few of the items I have seen. The black flamingo skulls and theres a set of small tombs I commented on I love.*

Blue and Purple Lighting for inside. The only lighting I have is a few orange strands for inside and icicle lights on the outside. So if you are into lighting go ahead









Homegoods has the skeletons holding the wine glasses and that is a good go to*

I have included a link to a board I created for this to help inspire and guide you. *"Halloween Love"*

https://www.pinterest.com/maxibelle/halloween-love/

As for my son he has given me so much gore and blood I am filled up to my neck and lost my head over it







The only Jason item I am in need of is the NES Friday the 13th game. We recently acquired an original Nintendo console and I would just love to give the game a try again







Also I Love NES Jason and Freddy. I already have an NES Jason figure







*If there's a throw pillow/wall art out there Holy Toledo I WANT IT!!

Dislikes/Not Needed

Cutesie Country Items. If it has wood, smiles, and Plaid it's not for me.*

I'm not typically into glittery items.*
Wicker Pumpkins
Nothing Juvenile cutesy 
Day of the Dead items
Body parts whole sale. I'm still sifting through last years hahaha
Carnival and Circus items
Alien
Inflatables
Movies/Music
Candles
spiders snakes and skeleton garland

Please have fun. I am so looking forward to finding out who my victim is. A little intimidated. I want to do a great job on my victim but you know what they say like Mother like son









Will update list as I see all this wonderful Halloween items hitting the shelves


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Likes:
Universal monsters,werewolves,munsters,Elvira,Disney haunted mansion,creepy clothe,clowns,vintage cut outs,vintage Halloween.animatronics,projectors,creepy dolls,horror movie stuff from 70s and 80s.cemetary stuff.crank ghost.gothic Halloween.macabre stuff.charlie brown peanuts.legend of sleepy hollow.twilight zone.halloween movies.witches,would love a Lilly Munster cape. Dressing up as her love homemade items lighting. Blow molds

Dislikes dont have anything really love all Halloween


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, I'm a little behind in getting this on here, but here is a quick list:

Likes/Dislikes:

Likes:

I like most anything Halloween related. I will have to say, my most favorite (probably because it was my first haunted house) is Disney's Haunted Mansion. Although I also love the Nightmare before christmas, the munsters, Adams Family, old victorian style haunts, ghosts, pumpkins, bats, LOVE cats (Have 3 of my own so please don't send any live ones. (I would love them, but my girls (cats) would be rather put out about it) Love creepy stuff, but also love stuff that has a funny twist. 

Dislikes:

Satanic stuff, devil worshiping stuff, gore (some gore is ok as long as it is not excessive). Glitter (some light glitter is ok as long as it is not falling off of stuff) spiders, snakes, mice, or really any type of creepy crawlies (living in a rural area have way to many of the real ones) don't really dislike, but am not overly fond of zombies, and really don't like the dead babies that have been so popular at Spirit Halloween lately!

I'm not too picky, I will love whatever you send me. Does not matter if it is old, new or recycled, or re-purposed. I just love seeing what people come up with. 

Thank you Secret Reaper, and may you have the best Halloween yet!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Dislikes: Screaming, staggering Drunks (They no longer gain admittance here). If they become screaming, staggering drunks after the first room,they are asked to leave. If they fight us on this we call the Police, who usually arrive here after 20 Seconds.
I don't worry about the things that may bother others. I'm doing what I want to do, here on my property. Others seem to enjoy my creations and my presentation. They often leave here impressed enough to tell their friends or to bring others back here.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Yay, it's Secret Reaper time!

We mostly decorate outside - we do the typical cemetery in our yard & have a small gathering every year so indoor stuff works too. We try to create a spooky atmosphere that sparks imagination - sometimes the biggest scares are the ones the mind dreams up on it’s own with a little nudge.  So anything to enhance a spooky atmosphere would be great. Anything to provide that nudge works too! 
We may add to or revise this in a day or so. 

Likes

Hocus Pocus
Cemetery Stuff
Witches/Witch Stuff - spell books, spell book pages, potion bottles
Harry Potter
The X-Files
LED Candles
Ghosts


Dislikes/Don’t Need

Day of the Dead
Zombie Babies
Cutesy
Movie Characters/Stuff - Jason, Freddy, etc. Except for Hocus Pocus & Harry Potter - love those!
Gore. A little blood is ok, just no gore.


https://www.pinterest.com/jeandonaldson/halloween/


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Woo-hoo! I made it in just under the wire & Bethene has approved me! I used a lot of my likes/dislikes list from last year, and my Reaper will get a link to my Pinterest board also. I know it's a little wordy, but don't be scared off - I figure more information is better than too ltitle! I have photos in my albums here too. Thanks in advance, Reaper!

ABOUT US - My husband & I do a yard haunt each year and also invite family, friends & neighbors over for a sort of Halloween Open House. We have a fire pit, tables & chairs in our driveway and a buffet spread in the house - think soups, stews, desserts, snacks & finger foods. People of all ages come over and some stay for hours while others pop in for a bite and then go back out to TOT with their kids.

We don't change themes but each year we add a little more or take something away if it didn't work or we're bored of it. We have a large-ish graveyard with lots of tombstones & skeletons and this is my favorite part - lighting, decorating, realism, etc. We also have sort of a 'corn field' area with hay bales, cornstalks, scary scarecrows, critters (like the jumping spider & attacking snake) and a lunging werewolf.

We do some indoor decorating as well. Please take a look at my photo albums to see what kind of decorations we put up inside - nothing too crazy, more like little displays here & there. I sort of aim for the look of a spooky house lived in by people like the Addams Family - a bit weird, a bit witchy, a bit creepy.

LIKES ~
~ skulls & skeletons
~ tombstones
~ gargoyles
~ realistic, wilted & time-worn cemetery decorations (flowers, urns, candles, lighting, trees/plants, mourning wreath, angel statue, etc)
~ We welcome handmade, thrifted or otherwise doctored up pieces - we love creative pieces and would be proud to display a hand-made Reaper item in our yard haunt
~ We have a daughter who will be 6 by Halloween and a son who will be almost 4. An inexpensive little something to make them feel included that they could open/unwrap would be awesome! For example, a light up Halloween toy or necklace, Halloween socks, Halloween barrette or headband, etc...
~ Cabinet of Curiosity things welcome (but like someone else here said, not gross things like toenails or boogers)
~ Two years ago, I dressed my kiddos as Wednesday & Baby Pubert Addams. See my albums for a pic! I have a soft spot for Addams Family-inspired things, especially Morticia & Wednesday.
~ would love some more decorated scary books to add to our shelves - spellbooks, herb/plant books, scary-looking witches' diary, etc. We have the Spirit set of Animated Books that has the spider pop out & I got some gargoyle book ends, so they don't have to open necessarily - just look good on the cover, spine & back so I can display them
~ Would love some of the pvc candles for either inside or out 
~ Anything that fits into a realistic abandoned graveyard or scary cornfield scene is perfect!
~ I have a Witch, (Hagatha!), and I'm working towards creating a shack scene for her. I received some amazing things for her last year, but some accessories & supplies are always welcome, like spells, wands, potions
~ thrifted statues or busts are totally welcome. I'm also fond of bird statues that have been painted black & now look like ravens

DISLIKES ~
~ a little blood & decomposition is good, but too bloody or gory is not for us. We don't like babies or children props, definitely don't like anything that looks like it's eating body parts. We aim for scary/spooky/creepy but not "eww, gross!"
~ no need for weaponry or chainsaws or knives or that kind of thing
~ since we try to reuse the same overall theme, we don't really have much need for things like cartoonish stuff, cutesy stuff, no movie characters, no clowns, no pirates, no miniature village houses or Halloween tree stuff, not really into aliens, mad scientists, or medical. Don't have a spot for blow ups.
~ please no real bones or real animal parts or fur, no demented doggies or kitty-type things (realistic rats, mice, crows, bats, & graveyard critters are good though!)
~ please very light on candy or sweets if you choose to include any - my kids have multiple sets of grandparents & neighbors who really go over the top since there are not many little kids on our street
~ please no lotions, perfumes, real candles or scented items - my DH has asthma & both kiddos are prone to skin reactions & allergies
~ We do a portrait wall display and already have all of the easily available lenticulars, so unless it's from an out of the way store, we've likely got it already. But if you bought a smaller thrift-store painting & added a skelly or witch or ghost or other Halloween item into it, that would be awesome!
~ I don't need any serving pieces or napkins or tablecloths for our party. I have actually over-bought this kind of stuff from after-Halloween clearance & really can't store any more until I use up what I have. I have enough napkins for at least 4 years of parties, at this point! LOL!
~ I don't need any caution tape or signs or creepy cloth or Halloween-themed tissues (got it all already)

I am very inspired by Rogers Gardens & the way they merchandise. I love that they are sophisticated, spooky & tell a story.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

So I thought I had posted this over a week ago, but I was having computer issues & it's looks like my list was lost to the great beyond.... Anyway, just a little bit about how I roll. I decorate with a combination of new decor, thrift store finds and handmade items. I seriously love it all. If you're crafty, I would consider it an honor to receive & display your work. If not, I will love anything you find!

We get over 200 ToT'ers every year, so I gear my yard and enclosed porch towards them. Our yard contains a Victorian cemetery, complete with a "cast iron" fence, Spanish moss and creepy old lanterns. Last year I also staged a skeleton scene with a horse, rider and several dogs.

Our enclosed porch is where I hang out to pass out candy (and drink!) It's decorated as a combination witch shop / fortune teller's parlor, with shelves and a hutch full of potion bottles, spell books, creepy crawlies and generally eerie items. I have a Madame Misery fortune teller, who sits at a table with crystal balls and tarot cards. This year I'd like to replicate the swirling tarot cards from Roger's Gardens 2015 display. I have a small collection of fortune telling "tools", such as a Ouija board, various cards, palmistry paraphernalia, Chinese fortune telling sticks, etc. I use lots of fabric, LED candles, vintage photos, etc to really give it that spooky feel.

The house (which is where we have our annual neighborhood Halloween party) is set up as a "haunted" house with lots of lenticular photos, sheet draped furniture, LED candles in candelabras & sconces with a haunted radio, television, clock and typewriter. In the corner is a small collection of creepy toys. A skeleton sits at an antique desk, typing away for all eternity. The bookshelves are full of oddities suitable for a Victorian curiosity cabinet. Just a genera overall creepy vibe...

The dining room is brightly lit, unlike the rest of the first floor, so in here I do a vintage Halloween theme with lots of orange and black. The overall motif is pumpkins and owls (I have them in pretty much every material), along with vintage looking Beistle-type decorations. 

So here is my Likes / Not-so-Much List:

Likes:

Anything you might find in a witch shop - potion bottles, spell books, small critters, weird things in bottles.
Anything related to fortune telling
Victorian / Gothic themed items
Cursed fairy tale items (I have a poison apple - missing a bite - in a jar, a "cursed" cracked mirror, a mermaid's tongue, etc.)
Anything for the cemetery - dead flowers, tombstones, statues, etc.
Anything you might find in a creepy house that you inherited from a great-aunt that no one likes to talk about

Not-So-Much List:

Anything bloody or gory
Inflatables
Clown / Circus themed items (a neighbor has "Clown Town" every year; can't compete with that!)
Zombies
Movie related items
Cutesy items
Insane asylum themes


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Just updated my list Reaper. It's on page 6 if you need it!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to add a list still for my reaper. However, the list from previous years still count. I am in night school so not much time to post this year. With that Theme is a simple cemetery for the next two years. 

I think the only thing I forgot was I absolutely love handmade things since there is only one, and they are great conversation pieces. Items I can integrate into other props are also welcome. (Last year I received a knocker I turned into a gravestone)


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

dupped post


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim I. Found a box. That is all.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Dear Victim - I've got your name now, and nothing is beyond my sight! I'm planning a reaping that will fill you with fright! Keep looking over your shoulder, because with every step, I will grow bolder! 

To My Reaper - as I was looking through Halloween photos from last year, trying to select a few to post in my album, I came across this photo of my children, dressed as The Man in the Yellow Hat from Curious George, and as a Princess. This proud mama can't resist sharing how cute they are, so here's a photo so you can see some of your Victims!



(I won't leave this photo up for too long)


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I just updated a bit to let you know I think I have a party theme in mind! aaand daytime boozy witches brunch party here we gooooo lol!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey reaper! If you see this, I just realized the Pinterest link I sent doesn't work, so I'm posting it here! 

*All Hallow's Eve*


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Pinterest pages are great inspiration! just one more voyeuristic stalking option...


----------

